# NXT TakeOver: Phoenix Discussion Thread



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm tipping Ricochet/Gargano to be the MotN and is the only match I'm legit pumped for.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Black/Ciampa, Gargano/Ricochet, and War Raiders/TUE will all be great matches.

Riddle vs. Ohno haven't had that banger they're capable of having yet, hopefully this can be the stage where they finally do so.

And Shayna vs. Bianca will be interesting. How will Bianca do in her first Takeover match? Will their styles mesh? I don't know, but I'm interested in finding out.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ooohh love that logo.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Black/Ciampa, Gargano/Ricochet, and War Raiders/TUE will all be great matches.
> 
> Riddle vs. Ohno haven't had that banger they're capable of having yet, hopefully this can be the stage where they finally do so.
> 
> And Shayna vs. Bianca will be interesting. How will Bianca do in her first Takeover match? *Will their styles mesh?* I don't know, but I'm interested in finding out.


Yes that's the big question because i think it's the first time that Belair face a wrestler like Shayna.
Also one of the key for this match is the ability to sell of Bianca and from what saw from her, she's quite weak at that.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That logo is terrible.

:beckylol

Solid card though, really looking forward to Gargano/Ricochet. The only match I have zero interest in is Shayna/Bianca, It's a weird match-up and I'm really not into either one of them but who knows, they might surprise me.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Eh, not hyped at all... feels like a filler show. Aside from War Riders dont expect any title changes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The logo in 360p XD


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gargano's gonna steal the show again. Best wrestler in NXT, hell he may be the best NXT wrestler of all time.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Great Card, can’t predict gargano ricochet or war raider matches. Black vs ciampa could be amazing


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black, Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano, and Undisputed Era vs War Raiders all have the potential to steal the show :drose


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Great Card, can’t predict gargano ricochet or war raider matches. Black vs ciampa could be amazing


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gargano & Ricochet gonna sleepwalk into a show-stealing match.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Ricochet matches can be pretty spot heavy, seem very planned! I would be totally shocked if it doesn’t hit the mark! Johnny winning the na title though could create some interesting stories


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed that Roddy/KOR win, and the reign continues. War Machine can wait a while.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Ciampa will retain. Black failed to be a popular champion despite all his talent. Ciampa is far more interesting, plus eventually he and Johnny are going to have to have one more match to settle it all, and it will be their magnum opus.

I don't think Johnny meanwhile is taking a win on Ricochet. He'll get close though like he always does.

Bianca might just win this womens match over Shayna, but even if she doesn't... this is TAKEOVER, and this is the time where Bianca Belair now has to show & prove beyond doubt she's as much of the next big star this company keeps hyping her as. She better leave the arena with impression. She's got to make this the best match of her career thus far.

I see War Raiders taking the tag titles, and truth be told I want them to badly not just because I'm an admitted mark for them, but because I think it will then elevate them to most talked about tag team in the whole company, not just in NXT. They've got a potential about them that can make them future WWE legends if all goes right.

Riddle taps out Ohno and Kassius either gets drafted or goes back to his usual mundane routine. It's obvious based on how hard they're going to push Riddle.

That is all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This show is going to be wens3 :mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Can't wait for Sat night, looks to be anther STANDOUT show especially with the two men's singles titles, won't lie WAR/UDE is a meh and the woman's title match is looking weak on paper, I would have preferred a 3 way, keeping Cross in NXT for a bit longer.

That said I wonder what Dream & Cole see themselves up to on this night


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

LethalWeapon said:


> I'm tipping Ricochet/Gargano to be the MotN and is the only match I'm legit pumped for.


I agree. Ricochet and Gargano has massive potential. Ciampa and Black is nothing to scoff at either though. That should also be good.

I do still feel bummed that Kairi dropped the belt back to Bazler and we won't see her defending it on this PPV though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088528950735716352


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Anybody else notice in the bobby fish match against Dream, fish and cole didn’t seem to be on the same page. I have been screaming for an o’rielly vs Cole fued but maybe a fish UE departure on the books??

They need to elevate Cole, like ASAP. Right now as the leader of the best faction in the wwe and he isn’t even in the conversation for the title makes him come across weak. Black vs Cole, should be blacks final NXT fued?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Despite my hate for the feud, I still love Johnny, and I'm looking forward to his match with Ricochet. Could be a show stealer if they don't shoot for an EPIC, and just have a fun match instead. 

Black will lose, and debut in the Rumble. 

Still think Keith turns on Riddle, and joins Ohno in a heel team. 

Shayna/Bianca is my pick for match that shocks everyone for how good it is. Don't sleep on this.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ace said:


> Despite my hate for the feud, I still love Johnny, and I'm looking forward to his match with Ricochet. Could be a show stealer if they don't shoot for an EPIC, and just have a fun match instead.
> 
> Black will lose, and debut in the Rumble.
> 
> ...


Have Keith turn on Riddle but I don't need a partnership with Ohno. Just let Lee go to the dark side by himself. Or maybe have Lio Rush pull triple duty and mange Lee on NXT while wrestling on 205 Live and managing Lashley.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Honestly, this card just feels underwhelming for a TakeOver. Ciampa vs. Black and Gargano vs. Ricochet should both be better than anything the next night, but the other matches just feel out there.

- Undisputed Era is getting long in the tooth in NXT themselves. Good as they are, it feels like they need to lose to reboot the division, but the War Raiders aren't too exciting. The match itself should be good though, just not terribly exciting or eagerly anticipated.

- I have no interest in Riddle vs. Ohno. Why they're dragging this thing out, I have no idea. Riddle has already beaten him twice and will again. Why couldn't they do Cole vs. Dream?

- Shayna vs. Bianca has all the ingredients of a disaster in the making. If it's just mediocre, it's a win for that match, though not for the title, which continues to suffer.

Overall this is the one time where I say I'm more looking forward to the main roster show the next night than a TakeOver. But it's still a TakeOver, so it will be good at least.

Anyway, I'm picking...

- War Raiders
- Riddle
- Gargano (barely)
- Shayna
- Ciampa


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't care what the AEW marks say. They won't come close to being as great as NXT. 

Ricochet/Gargano/ Black / Velveteen..... Best assembled indy talent anywhere


----------



## Speedjuh (Apr 15, 2016)

Ciampa vs Black is supposed to be the main event, but the recent build in the weekly shows threw me off. There is too much focus on the Ciampa/Gargano storyline for me to believe that Black has any chance of winning.

Gargano vs Ricochet is a the match that attracts me the most. Could be a 5 star match, but I’m afraid that the outcome is only favorable for the Ciampa/Gargano storyline. If Ciampa is involved in this match, it has no meaning whatsoever for the NA Championship.

Undisputed Era vs War Raiders is the only match where I can see the title change hands. So far, 2019 is an absolute sh*tty year for UE and this can make it even worse, possibly leading to an breakup of some sort. Although I don’t necessarily needs to see the War Raiders as a champion, I do think that the Tag Titles needs some fresh champions.

Basler vs Belair doesn’t attract me at all. I’ve never liked Shayna as a champ, and I never had any interest in Belair. I hope they surprise me, but right now I’m not that hyped up at all. Shayne will win, unless WWE wants to use her on the main roster. 

Riddle vs Ohno… Meh… Not really in for it. I think they are dragging this rivalry way too long. I get it: Riddle is the young upstart that pushes over the evil veteran. Seen it twice now. Don’t need to see it a third time, even if they throw Keith Lee into the mix.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Darkside DIY :rusevyes



Riddle vs Ohno is still going on fpalm :lmao

Shayna still gonna continue to be champ fpalm :lmao


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Speedjuh said:


> Ciampa vs Black is supposed to be the main event, but the recent build in the weekly shows threw me off. There is too much focus on the Ciampa/Gargano storyline for me to believe that Black has any chance of winning.
> 
> Gargano vs Ricochet is a the match that attracts me the most. Could be a 5 star match, but I’m afraid that the outcome is only favorable for the Ciampa/Gargano storyline. If Ciampa is involved in this match, it has no meaning whatsoever for the NA Championship.
> 
> ...


Mate, TUE haven't even had a televized match yet in 2019. How can 2019 be an absolutely shitty year for them.


----------



## Speedjuh (Apr 15, 2016)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Mate, TUE haven't even had a televized match yet in 2019. How can 2019 be an absolutely shitty year for them.


I disagree. Okay, _shitty _might be a little too strong, but they haven’t been booked strong as of late. 

On January 9th Cole won his match against EC3, only for the entire UE to get their asses kicked by the War Raiders afterwards.
And this week, Fish lost his match against Velveteen Dream. In the promo and after the match, they couldn’t lay their hands on him either. 

The story with Dream was based on Fish being Cole’s b*tch. I believe this might be a storyline that leads to the end of UE or maybe a change of power to elevate Adam Cole.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I KNOW I'm just about alone on this based on the majority of reactions I've seen online, but I think that TakeOver logo is excellent. I also like that they've included "2019" in the design. I know that Vince doesn't like to number Wrestlemania anymore because he thinks it makes the event sound old (allegedly, I guess), but incorporating the year into the logo/name might be a good compromise. Wrestlemania 2019, Wrestlemania 2020... could work. But I digress.

We haven't had a shit TakeOver yet. Even the ones that don't quite hit the mark are only marginally less awesome and still beat the main roster PPV comfortably 95% of the time. Don't see that changing here.

Undisputed vs. War Raiders should be great. War Raiders haven't really had the chance to show off in a standard tag match in NXT yet, TakeOver Phoenix should be the right spot for it. Reckon it'll be a terrific speed vs. power dynamic.

Not that excited for Riddle vs. Ohno. I can only hope they were deliberately holding back on NXT TV, because I wasn't exactly impressed with that one. Bit like War Raiders though, this is Riddle's first proper chance to show what he's all about, so me going in with low expectations might be a good thing.

Belair vs. Baszler is one I'm curious about. Belair is a good prospect, and I like what I've seen of her thus far. Another one where it's her first big stage and first big test. She impressed me with her work in the first Mae Young Classic and showed some good chemistry with Nikki Cross more recently. Thing is, she's not remotely likable, everything about the way she conducts herself screams heel. So it's pretty much a heel vs. heel match, which could make for a strange atmosphere. Also, it's something of a test for Shayna too. She's had some good to great Takeover matches, but always against wrestlers far more experienced then herself. Can she be the one to lead the dance and get a Takeover worthy match out of the still relatively green Bianca?

Ricochet vs. Johnny Gargano... not only will this be MOTN, I have a feeling it'll be in MOTY consideration by the time we get to December 2019. By FAR my most anticipated match on the card.

Ciampa vs. Black... eh. Aleister Black has played his role extremely well. His promos and overall charisma have come a long way, he exudes passion and confidence like never before. Despite that, he feels like a background player to the larger Ciampa/Gargano story. On a technical level, the NXT Championship match should be excellent. However, I think there's next to zero chance that Black wins the belt back, so I'm going to have a tough time buying in.

TL;DR: Newcomers will prove themselves, Ricochet vs. Gargano will be incredible. Hyped for those things.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think War Raiders have to win here - otherwise where do they go? Roddy and KOR lose and this causes TUE to refocus at next set of tapings and start attacking fools and exerting their dominance. 

If you have Gargano cheat to win the NA title, then you can have TUE attack Gargano because they're after that belt and have Ciampa make the save, and then have TUE attack Ciampa because Cole wants his belt and Gargano makes the save. You have DIY basically forced back together because nobody else is there for them except each other against the out numbered attacks from TUE. Dark DIY would be heels, but also get face sympathies as being victims of out numbered attacks. 

Thinking this through - if Roddy and KOR retained the tag titles, it could set up a scenario where Dark DIY would go after the tag titles of TUE while Cole and KOR or Roddy would go after the NXT and NA titles respectively that would be held by Ciampa and Gargano.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Really hope after this takeover Riddle moves onto a feud with either Lee or preferably Dominik Dijakovic. At this point I want to see them drop Dijakovic into the deep end and see what he can do against the regulars.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not even gonna try working out who's winning, just gonna sit, soak it in, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Happy wrestling weekend brothas :cole


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Prediction time, I'll keep it short and sweet...

Riddle vs Ohno - It will probably be a good match but do we really need to see it again? Don't really care who wins but I expect it to be Riddle.

Undisputed Era vs War Machine - The least interested I've been in a NXT Tag Title Takeover match for about a year. I can see War Machine winning but they shouldn't, I don't think they are over enough yet to bang the titles on them. If Undisputed Era do lose I wouldn't want to see them lose clean, Fish accidentally costing them would be the route I'd go down.

Shayna vs Bianca - In terms of result this match is rather predictable, in terms of match quality this match is unpredictable. This could either be the surprise of the night or an absolute shit show. The quality will all depend on how Bianca is portrayed in this match, if she pulls out some impressive stuff like we know she can do then I expect the crowd will get on board. Shayna to win, Bianca's undefeated streak goes but she won't be pinned.

Ricochet vs Gargano - This is the match I'm looking forward to the most over this weekend. They could easily produce a five star classic here; however I hope they don't step over the no selling spotfest line, that would bring the quality down somewhat. I'll go with Gargano to win.

Ciampa vs Black - We don't usually see fuckery at NXT Takeover events but I wouldn't be surprised if we get some fuckery here. I expect the match to deliver, I expect Ciampa to retain but I wouldn't be surprised if Gargano helps him retain. Ciampa to win, Black to make his main roster debut tomorrow night in the Rumble.

Overall thoughts
Outside of the main two matches the card is bang average, Takeover events usually deliver but I'm actually looking forward to the Royal Rumble more tbh.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Prediction time, I'll keep it short and sweet...
> 
> Riddle vs Ohno - It will probably be a good match but do we really need to see it again? Don't really care who wins but I expect it to be Riddle.
> 
> ...


I see you like taking some risk knowing that Shayna never pinned anybody in NXT. XD


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I see you like taking some risk knowing that Shayna never pinned anybody in NXT. XD


Stating the obvious :lol but you get the gist, they'll play up Bianca as the Woman never to be pinned.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Stating the obvious :lol but you get the gist, they'll play up Bianca as the Woman never to be pinned.


You know what, Bianca win by DQ.

Shayna keep her title and Bianca is still undefeated.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

As I said in the NXT Thread, this is a weird TakeOver in that it has one of the best on paper cards I can remember from a TakeOver but when I look at the card match by match the build individually for each match has actually been quite poor. It is a TakeOver, it probably won't let us down, but I am just saying. 

I really don't care about the Dark DIY story and that has basically overshadowed both the NXT Title and NA Title matches and I expect shenanigans in both. The past has proven that NXT can deliver shenans without hurting the wider match but the way the Gargano/Ciampa feud has basically consumed the entire NXT show for over a year now has just killed my interest in it pretty much completely. 

Because of the kayfabe or not injury the War Raiders/Undisputed match has basically had zero build apart from that goofy viking pyre thing. Again the guys involved in this are fantastic so I am sure the match itself would be great but my emotional investment in this is zero, whoever wins I don't care. 

The whole Riddle/Ohno thing has been profoundly mishandled and so I just have no expectation that they'll live up to their potential here. If they do go out and deliver the match they should have delivered in the first place then fantastic but I think Ohno is past it now and Riddle is gonna have to really limit himself to carry that fat ass to a TakeOver quality match. 

The one match that has had real work put into it is Baszler/Belair which I think is out of necessity because a) no one really cares about this match up and b) because both women are relatively green and probably cannot carry this match in ring alone.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Something really cool that they could do is after the match Shayna and the 2 other MMA girls attack Belair and they cut her hair…...muhahahahahahahhahah.


I'm a bad person….


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can see why people would be more excited for the Rumble but given the Rumble's show length and being more prone to crowd fatigue plus a lot of things can go wrong in terms of booking. So, like any main roster show.

Meanwhile I know this show will have 3 great matches of Black vs. Ciampa, Gargano vs. Ricochet, and War Raiders vs. TUE. Riddle vs. Ohno CAN be great as well. And Bianca vs. Shayna is full of intrigue. And at the end of the day, I trust this show to be great much more than I trust the Rumble to be great, though they both have great potential.

Prediction time:

Black vs. Ciampa: I don't think it's time for Ciampa to lose the belt and even if it was he shouldn't lose back to the guy he lost it to. Maybe we see shenanigans here, but regardless, Ciampa wins.

Gargano vs. Ricochet: This one's a little harder to predict. I guess it all depends on if Gargano and Ciampa reunite or not. If that's the plan, and I think it is, I think Gargano wins and the night ends with a Gargano/Ciampa hand shake.

Bianca vs. Shayna: Shayna will retain or find some way to keep the title. Whether she gets herself DQ'ed or Bianca passes out or whatever else.

War Raiders vs. TUE: This is a hard one to predict. I don't think TUE are going anywhere any time soon in terms of getting called up. And as long as they're there, they'll be a fixture in the tag team scene. But you could say the same for War Raiders. So I'll say the War Raiders win and potentially lose it back to TUE months later.

Riddle vs. Ohno: I do wonder if Keith Lee could cost Riddle the match and give Ohno the win. But I'd rather Riddle win and then have Lee turn on him. And then have them feud just 1 on 1.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Something really cool that they could do is after the match Shayna and the 2 other MMA girls attack Belair and they cut her hair…...muhahahahahahahhahah.
> 
> 
> I'm a bad person….


I dunno. I could only see that happening if they plan to continue the Bianca/Shayna feud after this, and they probably shouldn't. I think they are setting something up with Kairi/Io and the MMA 4HW during the next set of tapings, considering Kairi and Io have a tag match against Jessamyn/Marina.

And regardless of what people think about Kairi/Io and the MMA 4HW, the story there is significantly easier to get invested in then whatever Bianca/Shayna is right now.

Like it was posted earlier, neither Shayna or Bianca are likable in this match, simply due to Shayna being a full fledged heel, and Bianca's personality not being fitting for a babyface at all. While I have no doubt Bianca will *ENTER* the match as the crowd favorite, I think if she works her usual style, she'll lose the crowd.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shayna Baszler looks a fucking mess in that photo. Ouch.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Looking forward to another great show


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ciampa over Black
Gargano over Ricochet
Bianca over Shayna 
War Raiders over Undisputed Era
Riddle over Ohno


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Just noticed, no Velveteen Dream on this PPV. Shame, that man is always a treat to watch 

Still super excited for tonight. Really interested in how the Shayna/Bianca match turns out.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

where is my velveteen dream? hopefully he is in the rumble match as a suprise entrant.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No Adam Cole on the card? Sorry I don't watch NXT until Takeover comes around.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pre show starts in 10 minutes.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Gunner is in WWE?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Let's get ready to Pre-Show....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looking great. I really wish they would stop inviting Sam Roberts to these pre show panels.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Charly looks ripped [emoji44]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasssssssssssssss he's here..........PAT FTW


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


> yasssssssssssssss he's here..........PAT FTW


Pretty sure he's a permanent fixture on these Takeover pre show panels now.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Charlie so orange she is making those two other dudes look like ghosts.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roberts burying Gargano :beckylol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Charly been working out? Is she training to wrestle or just a fitness freak?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has to be Ricochet for breakout star.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Charly looking great. I really wish they would stop inviting Sam Roberts to these pre show panels.


I'll take Sam Roberts anyday over that spineless cock Peter Rosenberg.

Also, Pat is cool enouh for both of them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Charly been working out? Is she training to wrestle or just a fitness freak?


She's really big into working out.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089289430634917888
Really hope these 2 can deliver like I know they can.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

TakeOver picks:

Ciampa, Gargano, Shayna, Riddle, War Raiders.

Forgot about the Awards happening on the pre-show until I saw this topic. Might actually go watch it then.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089289430634917888
> Really hope these 2 can deliver like I know they can.



I would laugh really hard if Riddle beat him in 2 seconds again.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Really??? They got Poppy to do the theme for this year? If that isnt the weirdest artist to choose for a wrestling theme ever :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zelina can cut a promo.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

God, I love Gargano and hate Matt Riddle.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gargano gonna be in the rumble tomorrow


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sarah Schreiber, holy crap ???


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kairi Sane is so fucking cute ahhhhh!!!


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Sane said the W word! She gon' get buried.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF is this theme song lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

thought this started an hour later than it does. Was planning on just watching the whole thing late tonight when I got home, but not I'm going to watch the first 90 minutes or so and then just watched the last match or two when I get home.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> WTF is this theme song lol


It's Poppy, she's a youtuber/musician... it's hard to explain, has to be seen to believed lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How they playing Pat on commentary!? :lmao :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Pat is obsessed with the War Raiders' beards :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ellthom said:


> It's Poppy, she's a youtuber/musician... it's hard to explain, has to be seen to believed lol


Usually the theme songs for NXT are so good. but that was just...................


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Usually the theme songs for NXT are so good. but that was just...................


Yea she's really weird. I guess you can call her artsy.. She does really odd videos like this..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those shorts :beckylol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pizzamorg said:


> Sane said the W word! She gon' get buried.


What is the "W word" ?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Poppy is nice.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

"Less than twenty _to be exact_"

TO BE EXACT? "LESS THAN TWENTY" _IS EXACT?_


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> What is the "W word" ?


...you going to make me say it out loud? Please don't...

Pat is really winning me over on this pre-show for being so weird.

I am so jealous when people like Poppy become successful be shit and call it art and somehow success?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pizzamorg said:


> ...you going to make me say it out loud? Please don't...
> 
> Pat is really winning me over on this pre-show for being so weird.
> 
> I am so jealous when people like Poppy become successful be shit and call it art and somehow success?


Pretty please ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ellthom said:


> Charly been working out? Is she training to wrestle or just a fitness freak?


She is a certified personal trainer


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She's laaaawst


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am so tired of Shayna Baszler lol.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Pretty please ?


wrestling


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I am so tired of Shayna Baszler lol.


I'm tired of her and her talent less MMA buddies.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So Sam has totally gone heel here. And I kind of like it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sam going in hard on Bianca right now wow :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sam is gonna get beat up by a girl soon. :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

damn... Sam just buried Bianca xD


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol I like Sam, I love Pat, and Charly is great too. I like these three as a panel. Sam burying Bianca lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sam either just set Bianca up to win or get completely squashed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wasting a match. Damn he buried Bianca below the surface.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

It makes zero sense for Sam to be on the warpath on the panel but it is kinda glorious.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck sam roberts burying talent. haha


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

hahaha wtf was that.This guy just destroyed Bianca.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pizzamorg said:


> wrestling


Oh my god……(faint)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> hahaha wtf was that.This guy just destroyed Bianca.


he :buried Gargano earlier to


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kairi is so precious. I love how she asked if they were sure she was the winner. Cutie pie.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Oh my god……(faint)


Please don't bury me SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT SUPERSTARS CLASSICS


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I could bought every tear kairi dropped tonight.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Kairi is such a sweetheart


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Protect Kairi Sane at all costs.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> he :buried Gargano earlier to


haha I was just falling asleep but decided to just watch a little bit, didn't expect to see someone screaming like that and burying a match like that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi is so cute and pure, it's impossible not to like her, it's gonna suck when Vince and co. fucking ruins her on the main roster :fuckthis


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I figure the Sam/Bianca thing is to set something up, maybe even foreshadow an upset tonight. Who knows. 

Also awwwwwwwwwwwww Kairi


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

It feels like Sam is trying to be a heel panelist, but he sucks at it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Kairi is the last remaining true babyface in the company...how long before she turns then?

and lol did they just call Balor "handsome" :lol


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Btw, fuck the white ropes.*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

ellthom said:


> damn... Sam just buried Bianca xD


What did Sam say about Bianca?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> What did Sam say about Bianca?


Basically saying she has no chance and it's a waste of a match


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Basically saying she has no chance and it's a waste of a match


Probably true though haha


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> What did Sam say about Bianca?


"Bianca is just not Takeover-worthy"


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That lady is cracking me up lol
they have to keep switching shots


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Kairi is in her ring gear right ?

I think they're going to make her and Io attack Shafir and Duke to "help" Belair.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Why has WWE hired Pat McAfee?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's time :mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Switchblade Club said:


> Probably true though haha


true, but I expect that sort of talk from the Wrestling Forum, not the panelist on the show. He ranted like someone on this forum would.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly was having such a hard time interrupting Pat just then :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Kairi is in her ring gear right ?
> 
> I think they're going to make her and Io attack Shafir and Duke to "help" Belair.


Kairi had a match at tonight's tapings (for next wednesday's episode), which is why she was in her ring gear.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not crying, you are crying :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089310338443489280


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't usually like panel shows but Sam and Pat were both complete oddballs that I sorta loved it?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I always feel bad for Charly having to deal with those guys on the pre-show. They dont know when to shut up.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

ellthom said:


> true, but I expect that sort of talk from the Wrestling Forum, not the panelist on the show. He ranted like someone on this forum would.



If he ranted about how talentless Jessamyn & Marina are and how Shayna is killing the women's division then I think we'd know which member of this forum he is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reil said:


> Kairi had a match at tonight's tapings (for next wednesday's episode), which is why she was in her ring gear.


Do we have information on those tapings ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Taking a break from coding so might as well check this show out.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This a Triple H intro or somethin?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tag Titles up first it look's like.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy shit it's the Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this War Raiders entrance is soooooo corny and sooooo over the top ridiculous.

Fucking loving it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Oh I love this entrance already lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That entrance was badass :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a sick entrance!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Am I watching a battle movie? Pretty awesome entrance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok that was cool af


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sarah Logan probably marking out over this entrance lol!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope TUE keep the titles, but I think Trips will switch them here.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Dope enterance


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was an epic entrance!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> What a sick entrance!


Omg that show as amazing :lol

Quite a gem


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

What a goofy entrance and those lifeless insert shots of the crowd didn't help. Jesus. The fuck that Haitch has embraced the silliness of their gimmick but then tried to play it straight really doesn't work.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Omg that show as amazing :lol
> 
> Quite a gem


Right? I loved it, too. Glad I'm not the only one, brother. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SHOCK THE SYSTEM!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with the War Raiders to win the titles here. Got a feeling it's time for the Undisputed Era to move on to other things, and they don't need the titles for that. They had a great 2018 and carried the NXT tag division. It's time for a change in the division.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Do we have information on those tapings ?


Yes.



Spoiler: NXT Taping Spoilers



Kairi and Io defeated Jessamyn and Marina.

The Forgotten Sons defeated The Street Profits


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well ain't that the campest darn entrance I've seen in a long long time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Right? I loved it, too. Glad I'm not the only one, brother. :lol


Yeah really loved it back then. Back when MTV was actually good.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reil said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I dug that War Raiders entrance, good stuff. Title change definitely incoming.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Sarah Logan probably marking out over this entrance lol!


They are role playing later tonight, guaranteed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The placement of the under ring microphone is sounding different tonight to me. When they land it doesn't sound the same as usual.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I still refuse to call them War Raiders.... It's War Machine that wont change for me


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I love War Raiders.. so entertaining to watch wrestle


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was dope


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hanson's second big bump to the outside already.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hanson bugging out on his life with that reckless spot.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ellthom said:


> I still refuse to call them War Raiders.... It's War Machine that wont change for me


Agreed.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

such a simple way to prevent the tag, and yet it was unique and I loved it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I already wish it was just Mauro & Nigel on commentary. Percy is just not needed at all.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Was that the Drake song they just did on commentary? hahahahahaha


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

As irritating as I find Mauro Renallo, can’t deny he is a great commentator. Really gives a match that big feel feeling


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome opener, loving this match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That flying knee by O'Reilly. Holy fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

First time I've seen Kyle from the top rope


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Holy shit at that top rope superplex, top rope knee combo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nxt delivers again, amazing opener


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s a little depressing watching NxT when you remember what’s gonna happen to 99% of these guys once they get to the main roster [emoji3517]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fight Forever is a cringey chant, I'm sorry :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Roddy is so fucking good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As if needed repeating, Roddy is awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hell of a fucking match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shit.

Handspring, double back elbow.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What an opener :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that match was wild.

....and NEW NXT Tag Team Champions...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Great match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a dope ass finisher


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Great match!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Great opener.

far far to often I watch matches where the wrestlers can't pull off the big babyfaces/small heels dynamic. These 4 guys did it as well as I have seen in a real long time. Glad the titles went on Raiders. As I said earlier, I don't think the UE need the titles any more.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Knew they'd switch the titles.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell of an opener there!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Really strong opener, loved it. Figured they would switch the titles there, it was time.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Great Match 

Love War Machine <3


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Blimey that was fun. Pure indie, no real psychology or storytelling just MOVES LOADS OF MOVES but man what a fun load of moves it was. The nuclear crowd really helped too, I hope they can keep this energy up all night. I expected Raiders to win here so Undisputed could get the titles back off of them over WrestleMania weekend and the Raiders could get called up.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fun opener.

Breakout performance from War Raiders, would've preferred Undisputed to retain though.

Roddy Strong is a fucking beast.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ended up being a fun match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was an insane match. War Raiders work at such an insanely physical pace. They are awesome to watch.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

What a way to start the show. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's a cliche thing to say by now, but yeah, another great tag match by Roddy and O'Reilly and Hanson in particular had a great showing for himself.

I full expect TUE and War Raiders to continue to clash for months to come.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Toni :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Pete like "don't touch me"


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Well at least we get one great tag title match this weekend!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pete couldn't care less to be there :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Toni Storm :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Toni trying to get Pete to emote is adorable.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually have no interest in Kassius or Riddle.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089319082413961216


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hero's gonna lose, again.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Matt Riddle is the ugliest looking thing I’ve ever seen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Toni :mark:


Toni Time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could see Keith Lee turning on Riddle here. Let's see.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BRO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRO wearing flip flops to the ring. :lmao

BRO.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Matt Riddle is now the... Original Bro rather than the King of Bros???? Why? This is like them changing WALTER from the Ring General to the...Austrian Anomaly?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody put this OB through a drug test...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They already branded Riddle fpalm


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

This is Ohno/Riddle. It's not going to suck.

Going with Riddle here.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I really wish Ohno would wear something more flattering.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

King of Bros is so much better though. But of course, they can't own it, so they have to change it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Matt Riddle looks like he's wrestling in his underwear to me :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> I could see Keith Lee turning on Riddle here. Let's see.


That's not bad of a theory.

Especially since Mauro said Riddle was 2-0 against Hero.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ellthom said:


> I really wish Ohno would wear something more flattering.


I don't think that'll ever be possible...


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

ellthom said:


> I really wish Ohno would wear something more flattering.


Ohno looks like Comic Book Guy from Simpsons yet we are supposed to take him like he is this absolute badass.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni!!! :mark::mark::mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089320157955194882


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. Never seen that spot before. Pretty cool.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont see it with Riddle. Nothing special to me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL I hate both of these gimmicks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bah, my Network feed keeps freezing cos my Mum has decided now is the best time to watch YouTube and my internet is struggling to do both at once


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This match has no heat. Should've had a Cole/Dream match in this slot.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I dont see it with Riddle. Nothing special to me.


I've always been indifferent to him, he's in that Nakamura camp for me,. I don't hate him but I don't really think he's that great either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ohno without the piledrivers is kinda boring


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ellthom said:


> I really wish Ohno would wear something more flattering.


If he wasn't so big, he probably would.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. He held Ohno up in the air.

:bjpenn


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the artery is on the side of the neck there Nigel, not the front. I would expect that mistake from Cole, not from you Nigel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't understand why a wrestler would want to wrestle without shoes on. It just ends up causing them issues later on.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> Toni!!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089320157955194882


Hot :banderas


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> If he wasn't so big, he probably would.


Maybe he needs some Kevin Owens shorts. Owens seems to pull it off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ohno biting Riddle's toes.

:lmao

Christ.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Wtf was that?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Even Flow said:


> If he wasn't so big, he probably would.


He's not "so big", he's just less skinnier than the others.


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

War Raiders really put on a great performance tonight.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't understand why a wrestler would want to wrestle without shoes on. It just ends up causing them issues later on.


Rusev tried it, then got injured iirc, then they made him wear boots and knee pads.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Riddle is pretty jacked.

:bjpenn


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh toes oh toes oh toesssssss


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sleeper suplex? Damn they really are allowing some lenience with moves these days.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hero tapped.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Riddle is so offended by the fist bump...you don't do that BRO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For as good of a wrestler Ohno was on the indies he really hasn't delivered on NXT


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Ohno submits to Riddles punches?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

loved the mma style finish.

Good match, was maybe expecting a bit more to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that finish came from outta nowhere. Glad Riddle won. Pretty good match.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

weak match in my opinion, very Monday Night Raw quality.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Riddle wins again :beckylol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He tapped out? It wasn't even a proper submission? That's just weird to me.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was fucking pointless, crowd barely reacting :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Hero has to be on his way out soon he's basically a jobbers


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Actually ended up really enjoying that. Ohno’s prime is clearly behind him but they compensated for that here by working really snug and making the match very short. I love violence so I dug it. Quite a unique finish too in having Ohno tap to something which wasn’t really a conventional submission.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> Hero has to be on his way out soon he's basically a jobbers


I'm sure the AEW marks would love to have him


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> For as good of a wrestler Ohno was on the indies he really hasn't delivered on NXT


True.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Matt Riddle. ut ut ut

Tag match was absolutely fantastic. Loving this War Raiders team.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Genuinely don’t get the hype with Matt Riddle [emoji1745]*[emoji3603]


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

the way this company has wasted hero is shameful. a lot of you probably don't even realize they have, either.



Mango13 said:


> I'm sure the AEW marks would love to have him


i rest my case.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't understand why a wrestler would want to wrestle without shoes on. It just ends up causing them issues later on.


Actually the story with Riddle was that when he left MMA and started wrestling in the indies he didn't had money to buy wrestling boots, so he wrestled barefoot, then that become a part of his character and kept doing it


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> Hero has to be on his way out soon he's basically a jobbers


he's a pc coach or soon to be


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dream :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DREAM!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

you ain't booked Dream. No reason for you to be here.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Would have been better if Ohno just got knocked out from them rather than have him tap out. Bad finish.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Dream a pimp?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah the tag match was fantastic. Riddle/Hero felt like a TV match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The girl in the pink tho...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Velveteen arriving in style! lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tapping to strikes - Ohno is really going out of his way to help establish Riddle. I mean he's 0-3 now against him, took a flash pin, a long match loss and now is tapping to strikes.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Velveteen Dream is The Godfather tonight?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

DREAM :mark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ricochet/Gargano should be the semi-main event, not Shayna/Bianca.

Ugh.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

damn it, Gargano/Ricochet is next??? Might be cutting it close between the end of this match and me having to leave. Plan on leaving around quarter after and I don't think this will be done by then.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

War Machine vs. Kyle & Roddy + Ohno vs. Riddle were both very disappointing :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MOTN incoming.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hahaha, they’re fucking the women’s match AGAIN!!! They almost always have to follow the best match on the card.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Imma just say it, outside of his in-ring ability Ricochet is boring as hell.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

NastyYaffa said:


> War Machine vs. Kyle & Roddy + Ohno vs. Riddle were both very disappointing :mj2


How was the tag team match disappointing?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Johnny always has great gear.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Ricochet/Gargano should be the semi-main event, not Shayna/Bianca.
> 
> Ugh.


Probably a title change in the womens match, they are trying to make Bianca a big deal. Or maybe they are putting the womens match as a bathroom break because even Ciampa/Black would have problems following Ricochet/Gargano and they don't want the main event to suffer because of that


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shayna/Bianca is the buffer match then. Got to let the crowd come down after this one I guess. Match is about to be great.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Imma just say it, outside of his in-ring ability Ricochet is boring as hell.


Dude has charisma to spare his NXT promos are just horribly written.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Johnny's theme is still my jam.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Gargano's theme!!! This match should be a treat!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Will Johnny carry NXT in 2019 like he did in 2018? Probably. The man can make anyone look good. But Ricochet is amazing already, so this match is going to be insanely good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ricochet's theme is great as well. NXT has a lot of really good themes.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Love that Ricochet is tapping into that Marvel theme to tie into Gargano's ongoing Takeover costume arc.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That one is so much better than that awful wing jacket he was wearing before.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

holy shit that spider-man theme gear is rad.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Love Ricochet’s entrance/theme


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ricochet's theme is fire

And every time I see him I remember what my brother told me when he saw him do his shit: "He looks like a Power Ranger" and that is more obvious tonight :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm assuming Mania weekend is Gargano/Ciampa, so under that logic Gargano should win. But him having the title for that match doesn't make any sense to me. So I'm going to go with Ricochet to retain here.

Could Gargano/Ciampa both be losing tonight??? You could certainly argue that match wouldn't need a title, although winning the title is Gargano's stated goal. I'm so confused.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Johnny's theme is still my jam.


It sounds just like a Paramore song to be honest.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crowd is fucking hyped for this match


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

People really like Ricochet's theme? It is a low res audio clip and a bunch of elevator music...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pizzamorg said:


> People really like Ricochet's theme? It is a low res audio clip and a bunch of elevator music...


I kept telling myself it would grow on me but it never did :sadbecky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:clap


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pizzamorg said:


> People really like Ricochet's theme? It is a low res audio clip and a bunch of elevator music...



It kinda sounds similar to the first NXT theme, which was a instrumental of "Welcome Home".


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sequences in this match are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A totally indie match


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought this was wrestling not gymnastics.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought that entire sequence was cool. Maybe I'm easily entertained :lol :shrug


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricochet is a fucking god in the ring. He is so fluid, incredible.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jesus Ricochet is amazing. Moving around so fast my eyes are sore trying to follow him


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy shit


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

My stream is down on the Network, very odd because I can watch everything else on the Network currently.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> How was the tag team match disappointing?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


I thought it looked very awkward at times & it didn't have half the energy UE's matches vs. Burch & Oney + Moustache Mountain had. Neither did it have the laser focused psychology of their matches vs. AOP & MM.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I saw these two wrestle on a stage of an auditorium once. They've really come a long way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Ricochet has had the strong majority of the offense in these first 10 mins.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

That opening sequence was laughable. "Let's prove how badly we choreographed this bullshit that ends in a stalemate". gtfo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Johnny hit his head on the apron? Holy shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If this was the main roster...they would mention a million times how Gargano hit the hardest part of the ring. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Riccochet has looked strong as shit in this


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match lacks the animosity Gargano/Black had, it feels like they are just doing moves


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

14 mins in and Ric has literally had like 90% of the offense. :lmao It's like a showcase match for him, or some shit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was a dope counter :wow


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is basically a glorified PWG match.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

I wonder if Ricochet has ever heard the term "suspending disbelief" because I don't see how his matches do so for anyone. Terrible *wrestling *match so far.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Are these two trying to kill each other? Lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They have been watching Ibushi/Ospreay :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This match isn't on the level of Gargano/Black or Cole/Ricochet. It's really good but missing that extra.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Great match !! Network is working again


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is on another level. These guys are both trying to steal the whole f'n show!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ve never seen athleticism as shocking and stunning as Ricochet’s


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ricochet dives over the top turnbuckle, he's pulling out all his PWG style shit here :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricochet taking flippy shit to a whole nother level. :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Okay that should have been over


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poisonedrana on the outside :wtf


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh...I'm worried about Ricochets neck...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how the commentators keep pointing out how they don't go for covers :lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089331023068975109

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089331170146480133


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The women's match could be fucking amazing and it's still gonna bomb with the crowd after this match lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That suplex on the concrete.

:banderas


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

MOTY so far


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The exposed floor is starting to become too common.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So now it's legal? That is dumb


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best spot of the match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089331953348825088


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT A MATCH.

JOHNNY!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Anit-climatic ending


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Aleister Black gotta defeat Ciampa.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Johnny wins!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gargano staying in NXT forever.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow... two title changes so far!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ok I’m kinda ready for this match to end now. It’s starting to feel a bit too long

Edit; never mind. Literally ended the second I posted this ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Gargano staying in NXT forever.


I fucking hope so. Fuck the main roster and it's trash-ass booking.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

So Gargano/Ciampa is not closing the Brooklyn show?


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Not everything in that match clicked but when things did I can’t imagine there being much better tonight or really the rest of the year. Some of those sequences were just pure joy… this is why I love wrestling. That finish so gloriously brutal, the dark side finally won for Johnny Wrestling. The crowd too, thank you this crowd.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Over an hour left, and 2 matches to go.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

What a pile of utter shite :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Gargano staying in NXT forever.


Would rather him stay in NXT then be wasted on 205 Live tbh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> So Gargano/Ciampa is not closing the Brooklyn show?


Cole/Black.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another 5* match for Johnny Takeover

He's the best wrestler in the company.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Goat match

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Johnny's theme.

:mark:

What a match.

:bjpenn


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Incredible fucking match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MC said:


> What a pile of utter shite :lmao


The Women's match hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Many will be creaming their pants after that but that was too much of a spotfest for my liking.

Sorry.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hard for the girls to go after this match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man this match just shows how limited/restricted the main roster is.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MC said:


> What a pile of utter shite :lmao


knew that match would bring you out from under the bridge


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Amazing match, Ricochet is actually super human! So happy to see Gargano finally winning a title although i just hope the wins the NXT Championship sometime this year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Many will be creaming their pants after that but that was too much of a spotfest for my liking.
> 
> Sorry.


Not denying the athleticism on display but I agree, not a fan of it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Let's go Shayna.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Johnny Gargano winning the NXT North American title :WOO 

That was a very good match between Johnny Gargano and Ricochet :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Man this match just shows how limited/restricted the main roster is.


Part of the reason (along with the shit booking on the main roster) that I hope Gargano stays in NXT forever.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Many will be creaming their pants after that but that was too much of a spotfest for my liking.
> 
> Sorry.


I felt like the Tag Title match was the much bigger spotfest, this at least had some story and psychology. The opening tag title match was just moves. Nothing wrong with that I enjoyed the tag title match but just saying.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone who says that match was all spots is insane. That had an incredible flow and the action escalated properly to a great climax.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't care for either of these chicks but would love to see Bianca win. Shayna is more boring as champion then Ember was.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bianca is growing on me, she's got the swagger about her.

"She LOST" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As soon as we were 15 mins into that match and Ricochet had like 90% of the offense, I knew Johhny was winning somehow. He had all of that offense to protect him in defeat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Part of the reason (along with the shit booking on the main roster) that I hope Gargano stays in NXT forever.


 Or AEW :mark

Regardless, he's etching quite a legacy with these amazing matches. He's like the Kenny of NXT.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

The match no one cares about going on after THAT NA Title match. We all know this is a bathroom break before the Main Event. Women's Evolution lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope Shayna's buddies don't help her again


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Many will be creaming their pants after that but that was too much of a spotfest for my liking.
> 
> Sorry.


That's my only real complaint. I liked the match but it was way too overbooked in places. It could have been just as good even if they toned it down but I felt they went too far to try and impress. 

But I digress I still liked it. Preferred the tag match personally


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Johnny Gargano and Ciampa stay in NXT forever.

Vince would kill these two.

I'm worried about Dream, but I think he's capable of becoming the FOTC/top star.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> As soon as we were 15 mins into that match and Ricochet had like 90% of the offense, I knew Johhny was winning somehow. He had all of that offense to protect him in defeat.


I thought the same, there was just no way Johnny was basically getting squashed.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Amazing match, Ricochet is actually super human! So happy to see Gargano finally winning a title although i just hope the wins the NXT Championship sometime this year.


Ricochet is one of a kind.
No high flyer who is in the WWE can match him.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Or AEW :mark
> 
> Regardless, he's etching quite a legacy with these amazing matches. He's like the Kenny of NXT.


Would love to see Johnny take on AJ and Seth in NXT, too. Would love to see those guys get a Takeover stint each and take on Johnny at different Takeovers. It would be something unpredictable too if WWE is serious about this change shit.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Get the title off Shayna for god's sake. 

...Really doubt they switch it here though, unfortunately.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Tag match and NA title match were fucking awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Shayna has top 5 most badass theme songs tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nita Strauss :mark


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

damn Bianca is really pretty


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Bianca Belair is like the new Sasha Banks sort of...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neither of these women are all that over


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

whatever people think they see in Bianca from a mic standpoint is dead wrong.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think most of the guys in NXT are better off staying there.

Can't they just pay them main roster money and make NXT a third brand?

Vince is going to kill them all and make them all the same bland characters with a third of the movesets and standard WWE style matches and promos.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I don’t always watch NxT, do they usually go this overboard on near falls/last minute kick outs? There’ve been a million of them tonight


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Shayna has top 5 most badass theme songs tbh.


True story


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

My problem with these NXT matches is they all go too long. Cut out 7 minutes of that match and it’s the classic you people are describing. The NXT formula is an incredible final stretch and it leaves everybody forgetting the mediocre moments.

Roddy and KOR are the only guys that don’t have dead space in their matches regardless the length.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

this crowd doesn't know who to react to here


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Not denying the athleticism on display but I agree, not a fan of it.


Smooth match, very smooth match but they pulled off shit that you'd expect to see on a PWG show.

Ricohet diving over the top turnbuckle for example, many marking out over it but he's produced that spot numerous times in other promotions.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Black Cobra said:


> Get the title off Shayna for god's sake.
> 
> ...Really doubt they switch it here though, unfortunately.


Not onto Bianca though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's like 4 minutes into this match and im already bored out of my mind.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't give a shit about this match


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Neither of these women are all that over


They wanna see Shayna get beat but they don't want Bianca to do it. I like her but there hasn't been a huge connection with her. This is basically a heel v heel match too so there's that :nerd:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Himiko said:


> I don’t always watch NxT, do they usually go this overboard on near falls/last minute kick outs? There’ve been a million of them tonight


Pretty much yea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

First time I am rooting for Shayna :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Donnie said:


> Can't they just pay them main roster money and make NXT a third brand?


If they made NXT a real 3rd brand with a TV deal and everything I would never watch RAW or SDL again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is Bianca a heel? Her persona seems to come off as one, but they're clearly trying to make it look like Shayna is the one you should boo here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Not onto Bianca though.


Yeah from what admittedly little I have seen of her I don't get the hype.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TEN chants :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

How long have they been using female refs?! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait until Bianca no sells the arm in like 5 minutes


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> How long have they been using female refs?! :lol


A while now, she only refs the women's matches though.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait until Bianca no sells the arm in like 5 minutes


Sounds about right.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I just finished the Gargano/Ricochet match, and as some are saying, I thought they kicked out of way too much shit, it's becoming way too typical in Takeover matches.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> First time I am rooting for Shayna :lol


(Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is pretty dead right now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus this match is awful.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Crowd is pretty dead right now.


Cause this match involves two people who no one gives a fuck about :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait until Bianca no sells the arm in like 5 minutes


Called it :lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This match is so slow….


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the Bianca Bell-Air you all raved about?! :ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The spear is such a fucking geek move now.

Weak ass shit killing the move.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This match just makes me realise what dire straits the women's division is in on NxT


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO those punches


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Called it


?
Girl is holding her arm all the time 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I wish they kept Dakota Kai on NXT US and had her story with Shayna continue instead of this...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bianca is a great athlete but she really needs to learn how to take offense better, that's her biggest weakness.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking hair whip...what the hell :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if Bianca is ready for Takeover's yet. This match...

:deandre


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fuckery incoming.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, here comes the time for Shayna's buddies to show up I guess


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

HOW THE FUCK IS THAT LEGAL :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And of course Shayna's terrible and equally as boring MMA buddies have to get involved.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This is the worst NXT Takeover Women's match of all time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is the hair whip not a DQ


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I bet Shayna uses Bianca’s hair to enhance the Kirifuda clutch.....to win, hopefully. Wraps it around her neck or something


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CoverD said:


> I wish they kept Dakota Kai on NXT US and had her story with Shayna continue instead of this...


I think Dakota Kai is out injured at the moment which is why.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

People have to realize that, outside of Ronda, the 4 Horsewoman off MMA are absolute trash, they were trash in MMA, and they are trash in WWE.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> CoverD said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they kept Dakota Kai on NXT US and had her story with Shayna continue instead of this...
> ...


I think when she was healthy though she was on NXT UK.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> This is the worst NXT Takeover Women's match of all time.


Either this or Shayna v Nkki Cross


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> I think Dakota Kai is out injured at the moment.


She's out with a torn ACL


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jessamynn & Marina just look like two idiots lol!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Jessamynn & Marina just look like two idiots lol!


You should see them wrestle :beckylol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shayna retains :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

That was cringe to watch


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

As great as NxT matches are, sometimes they do seem a little bit self indulgent


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*1/2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That might be the first time I've seen somebody have a submission hold on so long their arm got tired and they had to switch arms lol.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The final of the women match was a little bit corny, Bianca didnt sell it good at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another WOAT match by Shayna and the women's division. When are they going to wake up and fix this division? stop giving the belt to people who suck in the ring and are complete charisma vacuums.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This is maybe one of the worst women match i saw in a Takeover


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I enjoyed it and the crowd was also in to the match for the last 7-8 mins.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank God that's over. Either this or Shayna vs Nikki are the worst NXT Takeover Womens titles matches in history


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So many people lied to me :lmao


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ooohhh, thank God. 

We don’t have to hear that “Un-Da-Feeee-Tehd” horseshit anymore!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank fuck I won't be able to hear Bianca say she's undefeated anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man. What're they doing to the NXT Women's Division?

:deandre


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Bianca takes her first loss, i wonder who they'll have Shayna defend against at the next TakeOver at WrestleMania weekend?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Much better match than I expected ****

HHH really knows how to get you invested in the wrestlers and matches.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> *1/2


To generous imo



Donnie said:


> Much better match than I expected ****
> 
> HHH really knows how to get you invested in the wrestlers and matches.


did we watch the same match? lol..


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

So I'm guessing Bianca's moving up to the main roster.


----------



## EC3$$ (Apr 9, 2018)

I thought Roman used to no sell


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That finish was awful and lasted an eternity.

Bianca definitely needs more time in the over before getting into these TakeOver matches. Don't get the hype at all.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Unsurprisingly bang average.

Preferred it to Riddle vs Ohno though.

Bianca also got decent crowd support by the end of it too.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Not a great match awkward setup and executed poorly at times. Wasn't terrible though.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> So Bianca takes her first loss, i wonder who they'll have Shayna defend against at the next TakeOver at WrestleMania weekend?


If the pre-show is any indication, either Io Shirai or Kairi Sane. Kairi declared she's focusing on getting the title back.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This dollar tree Riott Squad ain't it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is one of Shayna's friends wearing a mask? Did she break her nose or something lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bianca's already back up smiling right after the match ends after she was in the champion's submission for minutes on end and had a fucked up arm the entire match?

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Judging by the look Bianca gave Shayna, I bet she'll get a rematch in Brooklyn & win the title there fpalm


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Been - de - feat - ed


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Himiko said:


> As great as NxT matches are, sometimes they do seem a little bit self indulgent


It still pops the live crowd. That self-indulgence isn’t going anywhere.

It does often infuriate me at home haha

Prowrestling as a whole needs to learn to appreciate the 8-10 minute match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Given my low expectations I do have to say that was better than I expected.

Bianca still has long ways to go, especially her selling, she wasn't even selling getting choked out 2 minutes after it :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Thank fuck I won't be able to hear Bianca say she's undefeated anymore.


She'll join Undisputed Era and be UN-DIS-PUT-ED


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Judging by the look Bianca gave Shayna, I bet she'll get a rematch in Brooklyn & win the title there fpalm


Considering the ridiculous length they went tonight to make her look strong in defeat I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Man. What're they doing to the NXT Women's Division?
> 
> :deandre


Pushing Ronda's friends and still green homegrown product instead of the actual talented women they have


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Man. What're they doing to the NXT Women's Division?
> 
> :deandre


They are trying their best to send Jedah and Reil into a mental hospital.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dream vs Ciampa at Brooklyn it look's like..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Velveteen at ringside for the NXT Championship match!!


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Did I miss anything while I was in the loo?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Not a great match awkward setup and executed poorly at times. Wasn't terrible though.


Not terrible but compared to the A++ wrestling I’ve seen tonight average looks even worse.

They need to stack their shows better.

And also not put that match on a Takeover.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Dream vs Ciampa at Brooklyn it look's like..


You mean Cole/Black.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Great showing by Bianca, came very close on winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Forget about the physical pain Bianca should've been selling right after the match ended when she was smiling; but she also just lost a title match, her first Takeover match, and lost her first match EVER period....and she's smiling as soon as the match ends? She should be selling with her facial expression that she's either sad or angry. Not smiling.

:lmao


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I’d love for Dream to cost Black the match tonight, and they have a big blow-off at Wrestlemania weekend Takeover where Black puts over Dream before he (Black) moves up to the main roster.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Aleister Black is going to be such a geek on the main roster


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Forget about the physical pain Bianca should've been selling right after the match ended when she was smiling; but she also just lost a title match, her first Takeover match, and lost her first match EVER period....and she's smiling as soon as the match ends? She should be selling with her facial expression that she's either sad or angry. Not smiling.
> 
> :lmao



Guess she's been watching to many Balor matches :beckylol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> They are trying their best to send Jedah and Reil into a mental hospital.



I think they're both pretty happy right now


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You mean Cole/Black.


Well it's about time Cole became NXT champion.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Well it's about time Cole became NXT champion.


:baybay


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Aleister Black is going to be such a geek on the main roster


Knowing Vince Black will end up dancing with the New Day on SmackDown at some point.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Forget about the physical pain Bianca should've been selling right after the match ended when she was smiling; but she also just lost a title match, her first Takeover match, and lost her first match EVER period....and she's smiling as soon as the match ends? She should be selling with her facial expression that she's either sad or angry. Not smiling.
> 
> :lmao


She cried to much during the match...no tears left XD


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

NO MAN IS EVER TRULY DING!

NO DONG IS EVER TRULY DID

--LY! :tommy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I love Aleister's entrances.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Well it's about time Cole became NXT champion.


It’s never time for Cole to win anything.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hardest theme in the business :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Well it's about time Cole became NXT champion.





Mango13 said:


> :baybay





Spoiler: Worlds Collide Tournament



He's in the finals baybay :baybay


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Black looks so badass, better enjoy this before he gets called down to the main roster


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

If these guys get 1 hour...holy fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I fear the day Black gets called up and they ruin him


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Spoiler: Worlds Collide Tournament
> 
> 
> 
> He's in the finals baybay :baybay


:mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Knowing Vince Black will end up dancing with the New Day on SmackDown at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Only after they give him special super powers like Undertaker, Kane and Bray Wyatt...

Dark characters get special "gayspooky" powers.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

What we thinking, Black wins here so Gargano and Ciampa can feud over the NA Title or Black loses and gets called up so they can do a Champ v Champ match at Mania weekend between Gargano and Ciampa? I fear for Black when he gets called up holy shit...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I will never not think it's Tazz when Ciampa's music hits.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CoverD said:


> If these guys get 1 hour...holy fuck.


I'd estimate at least short of 25 mins.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ciampa should go back to no music.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss the chorus of boos that used to be Ciampa's entrance :sadbecky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I will never not think it's Tazz when Ciampa's music hits.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ciampa just might be my favourite NxT Champion to date.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kayla can get it :book


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

That suplex onto the concrete was just stupid. What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


That's GOAT theme music & tron.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> MarkyWhipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I will never not think it's Tazz when Ciampa's music hits.


Thank god, I thought it was only me thinking that.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> Forget about the physical pain Bianca should've been selling right after the match ended when she was smiling; but she also just lost a title match, her first Takeover match, and lost her first match EVER period....and she's smiling as soon as the match ends? She should be selling with her facial expression that she's either sad or angry. Not smiling.
> 
> :lmao



Case in point, Becky Lynch after her match against Sasha at NXT Takeover: Unbreakable. She put on a good match, the crowd were giving her a standing ovation and singing along with her theme, but she still sold her injured arm and her dejection at losing the match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Aw Zelina


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089342845025017856


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they just drop a brutus beefcake reference


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Plenty of advertising of Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Black better sell his leg good after all of that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ciampa getting way too much offense, I think Black is winning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ciampa doing what he said he was going to do, good storytelling :bjpenn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088160244574969856


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

CoverD said:


> I think when she was healthy though she was on NXT UK.


She was working both brands. However, her last appearance was the tournament to crown the inaugural champ back in August. Since then she's been only working in NXT: US.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Great storytelling in this match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Forget about the physical pain Bianca should've been selling right after the match ended when she was smiling; but she also just lost a title match, her first Takeover match, and lost her first match EVER period....and she's smiling as soon as the match ends? She should be selling with her facial expression that she's either sad or angry. Not smiling.
> 
> :lmao


Wrong.

I’ve seen too many mma fight where after a guy taps 3 mins later he’s on his feet hugging and smiling with the guy that beat him.

Humans have complex emotions and expressions. You don’t get to dictate for others what they’re feeling and how they express it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black actually selling the leg :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I’ve seen too many mma fight where after a guy taps 3 mins later he’s on his feet hugging and smiling with the guy that beat him.
> 
> Humans have complex emotions and expressions. You don’t get to dictate for others what they’re feeling and how they express it.


Like I said in my post, it's not just a loss. It's her first loss of her career. That shouldn't elicit a smile 5 seconds after the match ends, let alone after she was just in the Champion's submission finisher for minutes on end.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Natecore said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I’ve seen too many mma fight where after a guy taps 3 mins later he’s on his feet hugging and smiling with the guy that beat him.
> 
> Humans have complex emotions and expressions. You don’t get to dictate for others what they’re feeling and how they express it.


That might fly if it was a match between 2 friends or 2 people that respected one another; but with Shayna & Bianca and how the finish of that match went down, Bianca should be pissed off that she lost.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tower of London :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's say it, crowd is pretty dead for this


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

HOLY SHIT, WHAT A SPOT.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Black actually doing a decent job of selling his leg so far to his credit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Like I said in my post, it's not just a loss. It's her first loss of her career. That shouldn't elicit a smile 5 seconds after the match ends, let alone after she was just in the Champion's submission finisher for minutes on end.


Maybe she rememeber that it actually wasn't the first lost of her NXT career, hell, even Peyton beat her by herself on house shows :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Like I said in my post, it's not just a loss. It's her first loss of her career. That shouldn't elicit a smile 5 seconds after the match ends, let alone after she was just in the Champion's submission finisher for minutes on end.


You can make the case she doesn’t understand the gravity of her loss. 

Is that the story they’re telling? I doubt it but we don’t know.

Her reaction still stands as valid for no other reason than it’s hers.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Let's say it, crowd is pretty dead for this


It's not a fast paced match to get excited about, this match is more technical and is set to show storytelling. Its the type of match that may not be everyone taste, but these are the types of matches I like. Its an acquired taste for sure..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Another match where the ring mat gets pulled up?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is pretty good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> You can make the case she doesn’t understand the gravity of her loss.
> 
> Is that the story they’re telling? I doubt it but we don’t know.
> 
> Her reaction still stands as valid for no other reason than it’s hers.


It's hers, but it came off as misplaced to me, at least. And that doesn't even take into consideration the physical pain she should've been in since it was just after the match ended and she was in the Champ's submission finisher seemingly forever (you know what I mean).


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuckin DIY dudes and concrete floors


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gl83 said:


> That might fly if it was a match between 2 friends or 2 people that respected one another; but with Shayna & Bianca and how the finish of that match went down, Bianca should be pissed off that she lost.


Bianca cheats too with her hair. Maybe that’s her realizing she needs to cheat more to insure she doesn’t suffer losses in Championship matches.

We don’t know. The human psyche is complicated.

I’m just tired of prowrestling fans thinking that their reaction to how a person sells injury or a loss is the only way.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bout time Phoenix woke up and appreciated this match, this is excellent storytelling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kicking of two finishers in a row :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another very good match. 3 of them tonight.

:bjpenn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bianca should take some selling lessons from Black lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MOTN I'd say.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black to the main roster I guess, he put over Ciampa clean


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Great storytelling and great match


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Not shocked Ciampa retained.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Too much finisher spam for me at the end there, but still a good match.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Wtf, i totally expected Aleister to win. Is he debuting too? Lol.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed that... Not often you see matches like that from WWE these days. Credit to Black for selling like a boss.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ref is like...anybody alive?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ciampa vs Black > Gargano vs Ricochet.

Far better storytelling.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

They had me for a moment after the second Fairytale Ending

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3 very good matches by my count tonight. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I think we'll see Black show up at the Rumble tomorrow.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Some decent storytelling there, unlike the Ricochet clusterfuck


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome match, i'm glad Ciampa retained the title. He's having such a great reign, i'm happy to watch it continue.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alright show tonight, Ciampa starting to get long in the tooth as champ, they need to move on from him in that role. Idk who should replace him though, so no real complaints just minor.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Aleister Black challenging the new Daniel Bryan after a Royal Rumble win would be the best debut ever.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

After two world class MOVES matches a match like Black/Ciampa felt like a bit of a strange note to end the show on. It wasn’t a bad match but it just felt a bit like a whimper after all the fireworks of the NXT Tag and NA Title matches. 

They put Black over really strong in defeat and gave him an inbuilt limiter which Ciampa basically won the match on the back of so I guess that means Black is getting called up?

Honestly really quite sorrowful at the idea of Black being called up, he is guaranteed to be mishandled on the MR but in many senses he was mishandled on NXT too. He got sucked into the Gargano/Ciampa blackhole and while that didn’t stop Black delivering some phenomenal matches, it meant he never really got the chance to shine. I mean his NXT Title run was just a footnote in the Gargano/Ciampa feud and to me that is just criminal on so many levels. I’d much rather see Gargano and Ciampa called up so Black can have a proper run in NXT without getting sucked into this feud.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was was the MOTN for me :mark: :mark:

Kudos to Tommaso Ciampa and Aleister Black for delivering a pretty good match :clap

Ciampa retains the NXT title once again :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I like Black but I do worry about his prospects on the main roster.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gargano and Ciampa both champs :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!!!

:trips8


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

9:30 and it's done? lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Old man trips is in love with this DIY bullsh*t.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

As it stands.

1. Tomasso Ciampa v Alestair Black 
2. War Machine v Undisputed Era
3. Johnny Gargano v Ricochet 
4. Matt Riddle v Kassius Ohno
5. Bianca Belair v Shayna Blaszler


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit that was awesome. DIY! DIY! DIY!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> 9:30 and it's done? lol


I was thinking the same thing it ended kinda early.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ellthom said:


> As it stands.
> 
> 1. Tomasso Ciampa v Alestair Black
> 2. War Machine v Undisputed Era
> ...


Yeah those would be my rankings as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Takeovers are 2.5 hours now. They announced that months ago.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dark DIY BOTH holding titles to close the show :banderas



Showstopper said:


> 3 very good matches by my count tonight. I'm satisfied.


The 3 matches (NXT tag title match, NXT North American title match, and NXT title match) being the top 3 best ones of the night. They all delivered :drose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Takeovers are 2.5 hours now. They announced that months ago.


Rumble to be 7 hours tomorrow, are you ready for it? :vince5


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I fucking hate this DIY bullshit so much. It jumped the shark about nine months ago and somehow it is still going. What they gonna do, do the entire feud again but reversed so evil DIY control NXT until Gargano realises the error of his ways, turns babyface and beats Ciampa for the NXT Title? No thanks.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Loved the ending. Gargano/Ricochet was my favorite match tonight.

My guess is that another Gargano/Ciampa feud will happen with Ciampa as a face.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

that ending


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

WHY THE FUCK DIDNT THEY AIR THIS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089352744907894784


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> It's hers, but it came off as misplaced to me, at least. And that doesn't even take into consideration the physical pain she should've been in since it was just after the match ended and she was in the Champ's submission finisher seemingly forever (you know what I mean).


Go watch Isaiah Thomas in the 1988 finals playing on an injured ankle. It’ll change your opinion on “how people should sell” for the rest of your life. It’s at least the athletic performance I go to when I hear somebody try to explain how someone should react to injury.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rumble to be 7 hours tomorrow, are you ready for it? :vince5


:lol

No pre-show for me, so hopefully only 4 hours or so. I don't watch the pre shows anymore. They are worthless. Good way to eliminate a good 2 hours or so.



Natecore said:


> Go watch Isaiah Thomas in the 1988 finals playing on an injured ankle. It’ll change your opinion on “how people should sell” for the rest of your life. It’s at least the athletic performance I go to when I hear somebody try to explain how someone should react to injury.


Yeah, but Isiah didn't have someone work on his arm for an entire match and have his ankle put in a submission for minutes at a time just 5 seconds earlier.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Pizzamorg said:


> I fucking hate this DIY bullshit so much. It jumped the shark about nine months ago and somehow it is still going. What they gonna do, do the entire feud again but reversed so evil DIY control NXT until Gargano realises the error of his ways, turns babyface and beats Ciampa for the NXT Title? No thanks.


I’m always curious how people bought into them having the greatest bond ever between tag team partners. They tagged for 2 years!

I’ve always been confused about their feud. I’ve never really cared.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, but Isiah didn't have someone work on his arm for an entire match and have his ankle put in a submission for minutes at a time just 5 seconds earlier.


Isiah probably received some painkillers to numb his injury and allow him to play on. I didn't see anyone doing that for Bianca during the match.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Natecore said:


> I’m always curious how people bought into them having the greatest bond ever between tag team partners. They tagged for 2 years!
> 
> I’ve always been confused about their feud. I’ve never really cared.


It also confuses me how people ignore just how crap this feud was to begin with, too. Ciampa's initial motivations made zero sense and they had all those weird out of order stipulations with Gargano leaving NXT and unsanctioned matches and all that bollocks. It certainly got better once it evened out, but then when it reached a logical conclusion it then just continued to go and is still continuing to go. The whole NXT brand is hurting as everything orbits around this blackhole of a feud, too. Nothing can really progress until Ciampa and Gargano are gone. I see everyone talking about this being the best feud in wrestling and it is just like... ????


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, but Isiah didn't have someone work on his arm for an entire match and have his ankle put in a submission for minutes at a time just 5 seconds earlier.


Time has little to do with the severity of an injury. It can be a factor but it isn’t everything.

If there is one thing we’ve learned about Shayna’s submission skills isntheyre horrendous. She can’t finish BelAir and twice she’s had her submission reversed and lost.

She’s a submissions failure.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black was my MOTN. Good edition of Takeover. 

Ciampa/Black ****1/2
Belair/Baszler ***3/4
Gargano/Ricochet ****1/4
Raiders/Undisputed Era ****
Matt Riddle vs Cassiu Ohno***


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gl83 said:


> Isiah probably received some painkillers to numb his injury and allow him to play on. I didn't see anyone doing that for Bianca during the match.


He sat on the bench for 30 seconds. No exaggeration. 30 seconds.

They could have slipped him some oxy but I highly doubt it.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Natecore said:


> I’m always curious how people bought into them having the greatest bond ever between tag team partners. They tagged for 2 years!
> 
> I’ve always been confused about their feud. I’ve never really cared.


You basically have to follow their entire NXT run, including the Cruiserweight Classic. They actually delved even more into their bond and friendship(i.e. Ciampa being Gargano's best man at his wedding, etc.)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Time has little to do with the severity of an injury. It can be a factor but it isn’t everything.
> 
> If there is one thing we’ve learned about Shayna’s submission skills isntheyre horrendous. She can’t finish BelAir and twice she’s had her submission reversed and lost.
> 
> She’s a submissions failure.


Time isn't always a factor, but when it's literally like 10 secs after the match, after she had her arm worked on the entire time, I don't know...

If Shayna is a submission failure than Bianca shouldn't have even sold the submission when she was actually in it....for minutes on end.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:lmao I told you months ago this feud was trash, and no one wanted to listen to me. Now look at this shit. They're going to get back together for a while, just so one can turn on the other, and we do this again. 

NXT HAS JUMPED THE SHARK


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Ace said:


> :lmao I told you months ago this feud was trash, and no one wanted to listen to me. Now look at this shit. They're going to get back together for a while, just so one can turn on the other, and we do this again.
> 
> NXT HAS JUMPED THE SHARK


Hey, if you go back to my posts around March time last year I was already confused by why everyone was so high on this feud. Just saying. :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gl83 said:


> You basically have to follow their entire NXT run, including the Cruiserweight Classic. They actually delved even more into their bond and friendship(i.e. Ciampa being Gargano's best man at his wedding, etc.)


Maybe I’ve just forgotten. That sounds familiar.

Either way I never bought in 100%


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> :lmao I told you months ago this feud was trash, and no one wanted to listen to me. Now look at this shit. They're going to get back together for a while, just so one can turn on the other, and we do this again.
> 
> NXT HAS JUMPED THE SHARK





Pizzamorg said:


> Hey, if you go back to my posts around March time last year I was already confused by why everyone was so high on this feud. Just saying. :lmao


Y'all know how I feel about this feud, I've been done with this since New Orleans last year.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> :lmao I told you months ago this feud was trash, and no one wanted to listen to me. Now look at this shit. They're going to get back together for a while, just so one can turn on the other, and we do this again.


Maybe nobody wanted to listen to you because the Gargano/Ciampa storyline has been entertaining still, their matches continue to deliver really well, their segments have been compelling (especially lately), their dynamics continue to change, and the crowds have been HOT for this angle throughout all this time :kobe 



> NXT HAS JUMPED THE SHARK


No, it hasn't :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Time isn't always a factor, but when it's literally like 10 secs after the match, after she had her arm worked on the entire time, I don't know...
> 
> If Shayna is a submission failure than Bianca shouldn't have even sold the submission when she was actually in it....for minutes on end.


That’s what I would have done. I would have never allowed Belair to sit in her hold that long. I’m tired of Shayna. To me her push has failed.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Y'all know how I feel about this feud, I've been done with this since New Orleans last year.


I wish we could have seen Cole v Black for the NXT Title. Instead the DIYhole consumed Black and put Cole into a holding pattern.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck it, they should continue this storyline with Gargano and Ciampa a while longer until they eventually finish their feud months from now. 

Keep them away from the main roster as long as possible.

Edit:

For the record, Adam Cole WILL get his moment eventually. 

They keep hyping up EVERY member of Undisputed Era holding ALL the gold this year, and I think that might eventually happen. I have a feeling Bobby Fish might be challenge for the NXT North American title later at some point.

Cole is pretty much safe from being moved up to the main roster for at least another year, and I think his feud with Velveteen Dream will be his final one before finally moving up to the main-event scene.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pizzamorg said:


> I wish we could have seen Cole v Black for the NXT Title. Instead the DIYhole consumed Black and put Cole into a holding pattern.


I can almost gurantee that was the plan before all of this DIY bullsh*t, it was clear Cole/Black wasn't over. They never even had a normal singles match on a takeover.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Maybe nobody wanted to listen to you because the Gargano/Ciampa storyline has been entertaining still, their matches continue to deliver really well, their segments have been compelling (especially lately), their dynamics continue to change, and the crowds have been HOT for this angle throughout all this time :kobe


It’s not my fault people are still invested. Gargano had a match vs Ciampa won and could have tortured him anyway that would have pleased his “sadistic side.” Instead he ran off the side of the stage and lost the match. 

He’s a fucking geek. I’m done with him.

How anybody could think he isn’t just a pathetic loser in that feud is beyond me.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*...I'm actually intrigued with the Gargano/Ciampa stuff based on the fact that TWO OF THEM have singles belts, I wanna know if they're fighting, tagging, or what. It's not predictable fairytale stuff.*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Fuck it, they should continue this storyline with Gargano and Ciampa a while longer until they eventually finish their feud months from now.
> 
> Keep them away from the main roster as long as possible.


I agree, although my reasons to keep them in NxT are more in spite of certain posters lol 












IceTheRetroKid said:


> *...I'm actually intrigued with the Gargano/Ciampa stuff based on the fact that TWO OF THEM have singles belts, I wanna know if they're fighting, tagging, or what. It's not predictable fairytale stuff.*


But truthfully I have no idea where this feud is going


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*Match Ratings for the show:*
War Raiders vs Era: ***
Riddle vs Ohno: ***3/4
Gargano vs Ricoceht: 1/4*
Belair vs Baszler: ***3/4
Black vs Ciampa: ***1/2
_

Good show. 7/10 :clap


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mostly as expected, with the matches being mostly in the quality I expected them to be.

- Yet another TakeOver where the women's match was the weakest on the card. Not quite the train wreck it could have been but still weak by TakeOver standards. Being put after Gargano/Ricochet didn't help. The match was boring until the end and even that required overbooking. Bianca has plateaued in her development. She's a great athlete but still has a lot of work to do, and she just doesn't have "it." And the interference from the two goobers was another overbooked mess that didn't even cost her the match.

- Riddle and Ohno was good. It felt like a fight rather than a wrestling match, and I like the fierce side of Riddle.

- War Raiders vs. Undisputed was good as well. What I liked most was the guys flying everywhere all the time like it was a Texas Tornado match. Fun little chaotic match.

- Black and Ciampa was the match of the year candidate I expected, but still not as good as their first one. Great selling by Black through the match of the leg, and I love Ciampa surviving by luck like usual.

- Gargano/Ricochet was easily the best match of 2019 so far and subsequent matches will have their work cut out to top it.

And the ending with dark DIY will have some feeling tired. I'll see what happens with it. Will Black and Ricochet team up now?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Natecore said:


> It’s not my fault people are still invested. Gargano had a match vs Ciampa won and could have tortured him anyway that would have pleased his “sadistic side.” Instead he ran off the side of the stage and lost the match.
> 
> He’s a fucking geek. I’m done with him.
> 
> How anybody could think he isn’t just a pathetic loser in that feud is beyond me.


Dude, that was several MONTHS ago when Gargano was a lovable babyface who let his emotions get the better of him. Since then, he's turned into a tweener who's doing a better job controlling his own emotions; and he's willing to play dirty/aggressively without caring about whether what he's doing is right or wrong. 

Hell, tweener Gargano was finally able to win a singles title tonight because of his change in attitude and tactics. THIS new version of Johnny Gargano can finally beat Tommaso Ciampa for his NXT title to end their lengthy feud.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Copied from MOTYC thread:

*WWE NXT TakeOver: Phoenix*

*YES to Undisputed ERA (c) vs War Raiders - NXT Tag Team Championship - ****1/4
NO to Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno - ***1/4
YES to Ricochet (c) vs Johnny Gargano - NXT North American Championship - ****3/4
NO to Shayna Baszler (c) vs Bianca Belair - NXT Women's Championship
YES to Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Aleister Black - NXT Championship - ****1/2*

Great show, altogether with three amazing matches. The other two matches were really nothing to write home about. So probably a slightly below average TakeOver, because of two uninspiring matches.

UE/War Raiders was great especially KOR and Strong show how well they can work against bigger guys even as heels. This was mostly a spotfest but a good way to showcase the War Raiders.

Ricochet/Gargano was amazing from start to finish with a lot of psychology throughout, which is why I don't understand the criticism this match is receiving. The whole story of the match going into it was how far Johnny would go to win the title and they played that up from the beginning with the proposed handshake by Ricochet, then Gargano hesitating to use the exposed floor until he finally decided to use the floor and cross that line to capture the title. A very good story told throughout in my opinion. The technical wrestling and high-flying was also great in this match as expected. Big thumbs up.

Ciampa/Black was amazing as well. This was purely based on psychology and not so much on spots. Ciampa working over the leg was very good and the commentary team put over how that affects Black's ability to hit the Black Mass, which played into the last spot of the match. Black' selling was very good and both men worked the match very well. My only gripe was the repeated finishers at the end, they could have put a twist on it their. Also, I am not the biggest fan of the Fairytale Ending as a finisher, doesn't look impactful at all, so Ciampa hitting it what 5 times was a bit annoying. But apart from that great.

Altogether a very great show.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Pizzamorg said:


> Hey, if you go back to my posts around March time last year I was already confused by why everyone was so high on this feud. Just saying. :lmao





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Y'all know how I feel about this feud, I've been done with this since New Orleans last year.





DammitC said:


> Maybe nobody wanted to listen to you because the Gargano/Ciampa storyline has been entertaining still, their matches continue to deliver really well, their segments have been compelling (especially lately), their dynamics continue to change, and the crowds have been HOT for this angle throughout all this time :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> No, it hasn't :lmao



Sorry, guys. I thought I was the only one who could see how awful this was becoming, glad to know I'm not alone. 

Marky, I'm right there with you. Takeover NO was the PEAK of this feud, it ended with Johnny beating his enemy and getting his job back, the story was over. But these idiots kept it going and going and going, and now it's complete shitshow. 

Also, :lmao Cole and Dream can't even get on Takeover, instead we find out about it on twitter, and then NXT will add the footage next week, like that makes up for it. 

DC, I don't agree with any of that, dude. Not a single word. This feud has been a mess since NO. I said why above, it's just been terrible. 

They killed the main event scene, and in doing so fucked over Cole and Dream from rising into it. 

They ruined the "who attacked Black" storyline by giving it to Johnny, instead of a fresh face. 

They turned the most over face in Johnny heel, just so they could keep this crap going, despite the fact its killing the main event scene. 

IT'S BEEN TWO YEARS. There is zero need for this to continue in any form in NXT, but yet here we are, getting ready to gear up for another 6 months of this shit, so they can blow it off at Chicago. 

I stand by my words, DC. NXT has jumped the shark. The only way it comes back is when DIY are gone for good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Quick match ratings:

Raiders/TUE: ****1/4
Ohno/Riddle: **1/2
Ricochet/Gargano: ****1/2
Belair/Shayna: *
Ciampa/Black: ****

8/10 show. Very good and very satisfied.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Natecore said:


> It’s not my fault people are still invested. Gargano had a match vs Ciampa won and could have tortured him anyway that would have pleased his “sadistic side.” Instead he ran off the side of the stage and lost the match.


We call this storyline continuity.
Gargano was just too much in to destroying Ciampa and getting payback he ended up losing. His "inner demons" made him lose. 

How does this make him a "geek"?

We see things the main roster would never do or be capable of doing it and it still doesnt please some of you guys.

Cole will someday shine but Gargano vs Ciampa is THE FEUD of NXT and is deserving of a final match with Mr. Takeover finally winning.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

My problem with this Gargano/Ciampa feud:

It went on entirely too long, the ending was f*cking set in New Orleans last year. It's carried on so long to the point that it doesn't even make sense anymore. It's been the focal point of NXT for over a year. Gargano/Ciampa have literally cancelled feuds and storylines. Cole/Black got cut short, Aleister's attacker got taken by this. Speaking of Aleister, one of the best booked guys in NXT his whole title reign became an afterthought because of this storyline. Speaking of Adam Cole, he can't even get a f*cking chance to be in the main event because of this bullsh*t. How long is Adam Cole going to "eventually be NXT Champion"? He's been here since August 2017 ! The motherf*cker hasn't even had a chance to challenege to be the number 1 contender. And the same goes for Velveteen Dream who should be rising to the main event to challenge a Cole. And now they literally have BOTH of the titles in NXT, it keeps going on like f*ck. This feud does NOT have to carry on for both of them to stay in NXT. This Gargano/Ciampa feud has only benefited one person and that's Triple H's hard-on for this sh*t.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At the end of the day that geek Roberts was right: Bianca was not ready for a Takeover


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HHH thinks he's a genius with this, which makes it even more infuriating, because you know he's planning more of this shit. If people aren't pissed now, which they should be, just wait for the uproar if these shitheads beat the War Raiders for the belts :lmao


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Some of you folks are way too salty about the DIY stuff. Just because your favorite isn't going after the NXT title picture, doesn't make the feud bad. It's not "killing" the main event scene. It provides us staples without people being called in like 6 months after an indy darling debuts or something. They're still having critically acclaimed matches with their opponents, they're still having very twist and turny tv. The North American title will be elevated by whoever gets it off of Gargano (since he's a true main eventer) and the most important thing is that it's UNPREDICTABLE what the layout exactly looks like. The Johnny Gargano twists actually add layers I wasn't expecting. My heart skipped a BEAT when I saw him suddenly kick Black. I didn't expect it and it circumvented the "mary sue babyface" formula. Gargano became a monster like Ciampa which is what he was trying to avoid. I guarentee if/when Gargano finally actually puts all the focus back on Ciampa, people will mark the heck out and it's going to be awesome TV. Just because a feud has been going on for a long time doesn't make it stale, Gargano and Ciampa haven't even wrestled a 1on1 match since August.

What's DIY disappearing going to do? Just give us some heatless main event matches for the NXT title? No thanks, whatever story they need to tell, they can finish it as they need as long as NXT TV stays hot off of it.*


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

War Raiders vs Roddy/KOR - ****
Riddle vs Ohno - ***
Gargano/Ricochet - ****
Baszler/Belair - ****
Ciampa/Black - ****

Overall Grade: B


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Review time...

*Undisputed Era vs War Raiders*
Going in I wasn't that bothered about the match but they grabbed my attention and won me over. The match could be looked upon as a spotfest but that's exactly how I envisioned it. We've seen it so many times before with openers on NXT and the main roster, this was your typical fast paced, hot opener that gets the crowd pumped. War Raiders had a breakout performance here, I didn't think they were ready but I have to say they proved me wrong. O'Reilly and Strong's team work was top notch again, Roddy was an absolute beast in this match. *****1/4*

*Riddle vs Ohno*
What a fucking pointless match. Yes it was hard hitting, they produced some creative spots but I lost all interest after Ohno stamped on Riddle's foot, then he no sold it. Riddle is still stuck in the land of Indy Wrestling. ****

*Ricochet vs Gargano*
No doubt fans will be calling this match, Match Of The Year already and giving it five stars but it was nowhere near that in my opinion. Gargano has produced far better matches with Almas, Ciampa and Black, I'd have this match below them. This was no doubt a fast paced, smooth match with some terrific transitions however, as the match went on it just felt like a glorified spotfest, Ricochet pulled off some cool shit but it's cool shit that I've seen him produce on the Indies many times before. It had some exciting moments but it lacked story and psychology. ****3/4*

*Shayna vs Bianca*
Not the worst match of the night for me. This should never have been the Women's match for this Takeover but at least they tried. Bianca is a great athlete but she still needs to work on various things. Towards the end the crowd seemed invested and were fully routing for Bianca which was a positive, the finish was just dragged out for about five mins though and it ended. ***1/2*

*Ciampa vs Black*
Shame Phoenix didn't really appreciate this match until the closing stages. These two produced excellent storytelling, the quality of the match would all come down to Aleister Black's selling job on his leg and he did an absolutely tremendous job. We've seen Black perform in various scenarios but I think this was his best performance to date, a performance that probably won't be appreciated by many. Ciampa proved that he is a terrific heel, Black played his role to perfection, MOTN. *****1/2*

*Overall thoughts*
A slightly weaker Takeover to what we've seen over the past year, two matches on this show were poor. Ciampa vs Black and Undisputed vs War Raiders delivered, I expected better from Ricochet vs Gargano. *Takeover Rating - 7/10*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> We call this storyline continuity.
> Gargano was just too much in to destroying Ciampa and getting payback he ended up losing. His "inner demons" made him lose.
> 
> How does this make him a "geek"?
> ...


Agree. The art of long drawn out storytelling is lost on wrestling fans today. I blame the short attention spans of today's youth. Or that just may be the old man in me talking 

Cole will probably get more success on the main roster anyway, so will Dream (optimistically thinking) not everyone needs to win the NxT championship. Hell judging from most call ups, the NxT title is a curse anyway. 

People that are complaining about this Gargano/Ciampa thing have a right to complain, I respect their opinion but audiences are still into this feud, just hear them, and thats all that matters.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Takeover New Orleans wasnt the peak. The Match might felt like the peak but lets not forget that Ciampa turned on Gargano in Chicago and was injured for months until he came back in January.
You cant end a feud like Gargano vs Ciampa in just 3 Months and with ONE match. 

The only Face that should get the strap from Ciampa is Gargano. 
Black is ready for the Main Roster and Dream aint championship/main event material atm and should have been called up to the main roster allready.

And the only Heel atm who should beat Mr. Takeover THE FACE of NXT is Adam Cole. It will boost Coles momentum if he beats Gargano instead of the likes of Black or Dream.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> At the end of the day that geek Roberts was right: Bianca was not ready for a Takeover


As much as I can't stand the muppet, yeah he was right.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

A glimpse into the future fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Some of you folks are way too salty about the DIY stuff. Just because your favorite isn't going after the NXT title picture, doesn't make the feud bad. It's not "killing" the main event scene. It provides us staples without people being called in like 6 months after an indy darling debuts or something. They're still having critically acclaimed matches with their opponents, they're still having very twist and turny tv. The North American title will be elevated by whoever gets it off of Gargano (since he's a true main eventer) and the most important thing is that it's UNPREDICTABLE what the layout exactly looks like. The Johnny Gargano twists actually add layers I wasn't expecting. My heart skipped a BEAT when I saw him suddenly kick Black. I didn't expect it and it circumvented the "mary sue babyface" formula. Gargano became a monster like Ciampa which is what he was trying to avoid. I guarentee if/when Gargano finally actually puts all the focus back on Ciampa, people will mark the heck out and it's going to be awesome TV. Just because a feud has been going on for a long time doesn't make it stale, Gargano and Ciampa haven't even wrestled a 1on1 match since August.
> 
> What's DIY disappearing going to do? Just give us some heatless main event matches for the NXT title? No thanks, whatever story they need to tell, they can finish it as they need as long as NXT TV stays hot off of it.*


Yep, pretty much all of this. Thankfully, the weekly crowds would strongly disagree about Gargano and Ciampa "killing" the main-event scene :lol

Imagine wanting the hottest parts of NXT to risk getting mishandled by moving up to the main roster :bosque

For the record, I'm pretty confident that Adam Cole will move up to the world title picture by this summer.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:lmao Also comparing this to the fucking POWER TRIP. NO

The Power Trip was a storyline built out of real life, and twisted into a narrative that made sense and actually elevated people. Jericho/Benoit/Jeff Hardy. 

This feud hasn't helped anyone but Johnny, Chomper, and HHH.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This show was a lot like NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom 13 earlier this year. It was a show that was still good but not as excellent as you're used to seeing.

The Opening Tag and Gargano/Ricochet were both great IMO.

Riddle/Ohno had a decent match but overall they had dissapointing string of matches. Bianca vs. Shayna was good overall and the ending really made Bianca look resilient, though it's nothing I'll remember going forward.

And Black vs. Ciamp was good but a clear notch below "great." It told a decent story and Black sold the leg well, but just felt like it lacked heat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, I'll be the dickhead that asks this question. 

Was Triple H the agent for Ciampa/Black? Because that felt like a really great 15-20 minute match that got stretched out for 30, something that Triple H commonly does himself.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I guess it is time to stop complaining about DIYHole and do a proper review of the show. I would say that overall this was a high three out of five show for me. 

We kicked off with a world class spotfest. I feel like saying something like that maybe reads like I am devaluing the match but there wasn’t really any story or psychology to this one just moves, lots of moves, lots of really fun moves. A great time for sure just not something I can sit and write a huge amount of detail on. I would give this match 3*. 

We moved into a match which probably wasn’t “TakeOver Quality” but after Ohno has delivered some really dogshit performances over the last couple of years, they really found a way to compensate for how over the hill he is by having a match with its limitations disguised by hard hitting distraction techniques and a very trim runtime. Riddle is another victim of the DIYhole because rather than challenging for titles he is in this weird holding feud with Ohno and it breaks my heart knowing how good Riddle is and how much people are souring on Riddle because they’ve never seen any of his phenomenal indie matches and only have this wet fart of a feud with Ohno where Riddle is literally and figuratively buckling under the weight of Ohno’s fat ass, not allowed to truly show what he is capable of. Please guys give Riddle a chance, wait for Riddle to be in a real match before casting judgement, don’t write Riddle off on the back of this awful, awful, feud. Match was a high 2* or a low 3* I enjoyed it but I can’t really rate it all that high compared to some other stuff on the show. 

Next up the NA Title match. Mine and probably many others match of the night. This was NXT at its most indie, about 85% moves and 15% story and psychology. I get these sorts of fast paced, all of the moves matches aren’t for everyone but for my tastes that little sprinkling of mind games and little nods to wider characters and stories really elevated this match beyond that of the NXT Tag Title match which was great, but also shallow and probably easily forgotten. It also helps that Gargano is one of the best wrestlers on the planet and has been for the last few years and Ricochet is quite literally superhuman. Some really wonderful stuff in this one. 4* 

Women’s Title? No clue, went to the bathroom. N/A. 

Main Event? Super hard one for me. I am a HUGE Black fan, once his character found its feet Black has been one of my favourite parts of WWE for probably the last year or so and because of that it breaks my heart that Black has probably been the biggest victim of the DIYhole. Love the gimmick, love his look, he doesn’t know how to have a bad match (even when put in the ring with absolute garbage like Lars Sullivan) and draws the very best out of whoever he shares the ring with. Yet, despite all of this, everything about him from a storytelling perspective has been abject failure. Understandably a guy can’t just arrive, kick heads off and leave forever but the entire character shift he had during his NXT Title Run and the fact that his run became a footnote in the DIYHole leaving him drifting like someone shot out of an airlock into the vast void of space breaks my fucking heart. I know you think I am just using this to dig at the DIYhole again and I guess I am but I am also colouring where I was emotionally during this match, too. 

In some respects you could argue that this was the most complete match on the card. There were no real spots in the indie sense, the action fed the story and the story fed the action. Ciampa overcame Black’s raw power and striking game through a methodical dismantling of Black’s greatest weapons, forcing Black to fight from beneath like the fucking badass he is. But seeing Black take Ciampa’s finisher like half a dozen times suggested to me this is one of Black’s last big matches in NXT. How does he go out? Honestly on a whimper, forced to be limited by having to work an injury angle into his match losing and being overshadowed by Dark DIY just to remind us how mishandled and squandered he was in NXT. I don’t want this to be the end for Black, I have no hope for Black on the MR and while in some senses Black has done everything he can do in NXT nothing Black has done in NXT is as it should have been, through no fault of Blacks. 

So ultimately the Main Event might well be a five star classic, but the crushing, soul destroying, knowledge of the waste of Black clouded me in every second of this match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Okay, I'll be the dickhead that asks this question.
> 
> Was Triple H the agent for Ciampa/Black? Because that felt like a really great 15-20 minute match that got stretched out for 30.


Well, it is his vanity E fed, so probably


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Delete this, I'm a dickhead confused by the timeline of the Ciampa/Gargano storyline.

I need sleep I think.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I do think one big thing to takeaway from tonight's women's match (outside of Bianca) is that it shows that Jessamyn and Marina are far from ready to do anything of note on TV. Which includes (but is not limited to): Standing around, interfering, looking at the camera, talking, or existing on TV at all right now.

I was listening to the Fightful review, and the reviewer said: "When they first debuted, I thought they would be the female version of the Undisputed Era. But they are more like the female version of The B-Team or J&J security"

And to be honest, he's still being way too generous there.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A glimpse into the future fpalm


GoAt StoRyteLiNg :trips5


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The lack of selling in some of the matches kinda bothered me. The finisher spam at the end of Black/Ciampa was also overkill. I get wanting to make Black look strong in defeat but it got a bit absurd. Takeovers having spotfesty moments isn't new but seems to be getting more prevalent over time.

My main gripe was with Shayna's goons. The match was surprisingly decent for the most part, but the interference has really been done to death. It reminds me of the way Minoru Suzuki's NEVER title reign was ruined by constant Suzuki-gun run ins. It feels stupid for a character like Shayna to rely so heavily on backup, especially since she always won clean during her first reign. She had this unique aura of danger that felt so refreshing and now they're reducing her to just another chickenshit heel.

Overall this was a fun show but still probably one of the weaker Takeovers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3 very good matches tonight. To me, War Raiders/TUE, Gargano/Ric, and Ciampa/Black all knocked it out of the park to varying degrees. 

I like NXT's tendency to start their TO's with the tag match. Not the first time they've done this and probably won't be the last, either. Seems to really kick the show and warm the crowd up rather effectively without going overboard and/or tiring the crowd out right off the bat, either. I thought tonight's tag match was no different in that regard. I thought War Raiders and Undisputed Era has a very solid affair here and they put the Raiders over pretty solidly here as a legit powerhouse team that could kick the shit out of anyone in NXT. Undisputed Era went out with a homerun and solidified their tag title run, IMO. Roddy and KOR really solidified themselves as a legit tag team these past several months and really did the tag titles proud. They went out with a homerun and not a whimper. Good on them.

Ohno/Riddle was kind of disappointing. I thought Ohno would sneak out a win here since Riddle beat Ohno twice already going into this one. Also thought it was a possibility that Keith Lee would make an appearance, turn on Riddle, and cost him the match. I think Riddle is finding his way in NXT, and besides that quick squash match of Ohno at the last TO, this was Riddle's first real TO match. Riddle is over with the crowd and I like him, but I feel like alittle something is missing at the moment. I will be interested to see where he goes from here as you would think the feud with Ohno is over. I would like to see them add more depth to his character at some point and not just be the surfer dude. Hopefully that comes in the future. I think it will.

Gargano/Ricochet I enjoyed alot. My biggest complaint was that Ricochet got like 80-90% of the offense; which was the case even 14 mins into the match. At that point, due to the heavy amount of offense Ric got in 14 mins in or so, it made it clear that Johnny would somehow pull this one out as they wanted to protect Ric, which I get. I would prefer in the future they mix the offense alittle bit more closely in the first 10-15 mins so it's not so clearly leaning in one guys' direction like it did tonight. Outside of that, I enjoyed the match alot. Some might not like all of the high-flying, and while I get that, that is what Ricochet is. He's a high-flyer before anything else. You either like it or hate it. I did like that they limited the verbal interaction with these two during the match. So, they didn't overdo the dramatics at all here. I did think Gargano had some great facial expressions during the match, too. Acting in awe of Ricochet's athleticism and getting his ass kicked (for the time being), Johnny sold all of that quite well with his facial expressions and body language. The second half of this was clearly kicked into a higher gear than the first half, but I thought while the first half wasn't as quick moving as the second, that the first half was still lively enough to keep the fans interested and engaged, which they were. Excellent stuff, IMO.

Shayna and Bianca was disappointing to me. Shayna has won me over after I wasn't particularly enthralled with her at her start, but she's been good the past several months. But this was clearly the worst of her title defenses. A good deal of that is probably on Bianca's lack of experience in comparison to some of Shanyna's past opponents. Bianca smiling literally 5 seconds after the match had ended; after having her arm worked on by Shayna all match, and then being in Shayna's submission finisher for minutes on end made this even worse, IMO. Then, add onto that, it was her first Takeover match, first title match, and the first loss of her career, and it makes it even worse. She has alot of work to do. The match on it's own just struck me as...I don't want to say boring...but it didn't grab me. Was just sort of there until the very, very end. Kinda fell flat. Nothing at all interesting outside of Bianca almost breaking out of the submission twice at the end there. Other than that, though, this was a miss for me.

Ciampa and Black was a good match with a good story, but I felt never really got to that next gear. Black's selling was excellent and Ciampa did a solid job of working on Black throughout the match, but it just felt like something was missing. Maybe the crowd was tired at that point, I'm not sure. Still a good/solid match, though.

7.5/10 show for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A glimpse into the future fpalm


Can't wait for their second tag titles run, then losing the belts, split and do the unification title match, that basically covers the rest of the Takeovers this year :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*pops into thread, sees the bitching about ciampa and gargano feud, pops back out*


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

A five card show and the main roster has their work cut out top it. 
As usual..

Ps..

I'm not gonna whine
I'm not gonna lie
I am ready for
Some heel DIY



the_hound said:


> *pops into thread, sees the bitching about ciampa and gargano feud, pops back out*


Ok - I gotta admit I don't get it. Why on earth would anyone with 2 brain cells to rub together bitch about Ciampa / Gargano?


----------



## Chandler Ward (May 10, 2015)

Gargano/Ricochet was a ***** classic! Hell of a fucking match, great finish match of the year candidate for sure. Aleister Black & Tommaso Ciampa put on a great showing as well as the Tag Team titles. I feel like Adam Cole/Velveteen Dream will have appearances in the Royal Rumble tomorrow because neither were on the card, and Fish/Cole weren't even at ringside in the opener. Riddle/Ohno put on a damn good match too I was very impressed, and Gargano/Ciampa at the end was fucking awesome. Great NXT TakeOver, just as I expected because NXT always delivers. Very Excited for Royal Rumble tomorrow but nothing on the card will be as good as the NXT North American Championship match tonight. What a show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

After most TakeOvers, I feel like there is no way the main roster can come close to matching it, must less top it. 

This show? Yeah, it wasn't bad, but I feel like Royal Rumble could beat it.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait for their second tag titles run, then losing the belts, split and do the unification title match, that basically covers the rest of the Takeovers this year :lmao


:banderas They can kill the tag division, AND the midcard at the same time. 

I thought the blowoff would be Chicago 3, but it looks like it'll be 4. :mj2 :imout


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drinking it MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089386400611352576


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Finn has officially been surpassed as the biggest cancer in NXT, by these two. 

Congrats HHH, you moron. 

#NXTJUMPEDTHESHARK.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Reil said:


> I do think one big thing to takeaway from tonight's women's match (outside of Bianca) is that it shows that Jessamyn and Marina are far from ready to do anything of note on TV. Which includes (but is not limited to): Standing around, interfering, looking at the camera, talking, or existing on TV at all right now.
> 
> I was listening to the Fightful review, and the reviewer said: "When they first debuted, I thought they would be the female version of the Undisputed Era. But they are more like the female version of The B-Team or J&J security"
> 
> And to be honest, he's still being way too generous there.


B-Team had Bo Dallas and J&J had Jamie Noble. Two guys who have charisma and tons of personality. Compared to Jessamyn & Marina....who have none. I mean with the lack of charisma, personality and wrestling skill they have, those two would be more at home during the dark ages of the Diva Era as opposed to this current era.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, here are my detailed thoughts on the show: 

- The Tag Title match was very good. Some have said it was a spotfest without any regard for the rules of tag team wrestling, but I've seen much worse offenders of this in the modern era, so this felt almost restrained to me, lol. Anyways, it was a nice, action packed opener and the title change made it feel like a big deal as well. The War Raiders entrance was pretty cool too. 

- My God! Ohno just keeps getting fatter! Look, all I'm saying is that Bull Dempsey got the fat gimmick and he was nowhere near as fat as Ohno is. If Russo were booking, Ohno would be walking to the ring eating doughnuts or some shit. Anyways, how was the match with Riddle? It wasn't the best. There were some small things I liked, like Ohno taking advantage of Riddle wrestling barefoot, and I actually liked the finish with Ohno tapping while being barraged with strikes. That was different, but the overall match felt like it dragged. However, I do like Riddle and it is nice to see him come out on top of this feud. Ultimately, this feud got him off to a solid start, so no harm done, but I wouldn't call this a classic TakeOver grudge match either. 

- Gargano Vs. Ricochet for the NA Title was great and MOTN from this TakeOver. Ricochet always does amazing things in there that I've never seen before and that unpredictability usually pays off very well, like him landing on his feet from a top rope hurricanrana. Gargano easing into his heel persona seems to be working, but hopefully he goes full on heel and really embraces it like Ciampa did. Anyways, this match was very cool and is definitely worth watching. 

- Shayna Vs. Belair for the NXT Women's Title....yeah, this didn't quite work for me. Unfortunately, I think Belair was kind of mis-cast as the fight from behind underdog as I feel her personality lends itself more to being a cool heel. The two ladies just didn't quite click here, and it didn't help that Belair was supposed to selling a shoulder injury and kept doing all kinds of moves that used her shoulder. That said, the match did have its moments, like Belair powering out of Shayna's submission the first time. When they did it again later, it didn't feel as cool and it felt like they were padding the match out. Shayna gets another win thanks to help from her buddies and I'm okay with that, but it needs to lead to whoever takes the belt from Shayna having to overcome that or get around it. Cage match perhaps?

- Ciampa Vs. Black for the NXT Title = The reason I asked earlier if HHH was the agent for this match was because some of his bad tendencies seemed to seep into this thing, to the point that it felt like a HHH match in disguise at times. Again, this felt like a really good 15-20 minute match that got stretched out for 30 and parts of it dragged as a result. Most notably was Black selling the leg injury in a way that was long and drawn out (something I've seen featured in a HHH match on more than one occasion). The ending also got a little finisher fest-y for me. That core of the match was solid and if you trim the fat a bit, you'd probably have a great main event. As is, it was just okay to me. 

As for the DIY reunion at the end, I kind of like it. We'll see where it goes. In any case, it allowed TakeOver to end on a very strong visual. 

Overall, TakeOver was very good, as expected, but not without its hiccups here and there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H's booking.

:banderas


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Yet another show that gets the Land Of Kush seal of approval. Kinda optimistic about the Rumble.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Soul_Body said:


> Yet another show that gets the Land Of Kush seal of approval. Kinda optimistic about the Rumble.


It literally isn't booked by the same person. Don't be optimistic.

I haven't seen the whole event yet, but I saw the tag opener and I thought it was fun, and I was happy to see the War Raiders win the titles. They're a cool team. More so than two guys without a character like UE.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Ricochet vs. Gargano was fantastic.

-The Tag Match was really good.

-Ohno vs. Riddle was solid.

-The Women's title match was, decent. Belair's inexperience showed at times, but she definitely has potential and could be a big star with more seasoning. And Shayna was, well Shayna. Now hopefully this sets up Kairi getting redemption by beating Shayna for the title (and getting an actual impressive reign this time).

-Black vs. Ciampa was a good match, but not great. I kind of feel like Black was a victim of this Gargano vs. Ciampa neverending story. His title reign was never pushed as the big deal that it should have been, and then he had to drop it to further more of the Gargano/Ciampa stuff, and he's felt like the third wheel ever since as well. If Black is going up to the MR, then hopefully he gets a big push because the guy has star potential. But with the MR creative, I'm not confident.

Overall, a solid show, but not one of the best Takeovers.


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

Seriously, what about the War Raiders though... Incredible performance on their part. They seemed to be teeming with potential tonight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> TakeOver picks:
> 
> Ciampa, Gargano, Shayna, Riddle, War Raiders.


Wow! First time I ever got an entire card's predictions correct. I wasn't going out on a massive limb with them but still happy with that. They were really driving home the "Johnny doesn't win at TakeOvers" thing a lot which telegraphed the result a little.

I was convinced Ciampa had the main event sown up going in, but it was a testament to how good the match was that I started to buy into Black's nearfalls down the stretch. Amazing work.

Takeover does it again! Rumble's got some act to follow.

Considering the complete lack of Velveteen activity on Takeover, which still highlighting his presence... pretty much makes him a shoe-in to be a Rumble entrant, right?


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Considering the ridiculous length they went tonight to make her look strong in defeat I wouldn't be surprised.


More so the fact she had her beat clean, but the ref was out?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JustAName said:


> More so the fact she had her beat clean, but the ref was out?


Yeah, that's part of it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ace said:


> Finn has officially been surpassed as the biggest cancer in NXT, by these two.
> 
> Congrats HHH, you moron.
> 
> #NXTJUMPEDTHESHARK.


I liked you better when you were Donnie. This new gimmicks turned you into an awful heel


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

People seem to be confused. Just because something is long-term doesn't mean it's good. HBK vs Triple H from 2002 to almost 2006 (feud tease into DX reunion) was long-term storytelling with the worst of payoffs. So yeah, this isn't a "take your long-term storytelling and shut up". This is "it's shit and we can get something else from a talented pool".


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

ellthom said:


> I liked you better when you were Donnie. This new gimmicks turned you in a awful heel


Heels are always right. Never forget that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So glad she responded to that geek


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I would like to kiss that ass.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the Gargano | Ciampa story &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Bianca is gonna keep doing the Undefeated schtick despite no longer being undefeated? fpalm


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> So Bianca is gonna keep doing the Undefeated schtick despite no longer being undefeated? fpalm


She's undepinned now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jersey said:


> So glad she responded to that geek


I don't know why she's saying she's undefeated still. She lost.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> I don't know why she's saying she's undefeated still. She lost.


It's a mindset she claims


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jersey said:


> So glad she responded to that geek


Man, her character is bloody annoying. That's not how she speaks out of character so it's a gimmick put on and it's a terrible decision.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Love the complete blanket of opinions here. 

I thought it was one of the weaker takeovers but still solid. 

I enjoyed the UK one more but I am far more biased and invested in that one. 

So onwards:

- much like the uk takeover this was a banger. When do nxt takeover tags disappoint? Right decision on the win but where does this leave UE. Main roster bound? They need fresh blood in the tag title scene. As much as everything UE touch turns to gold I dont want to see another year of them chasing/holding the titles back and forth. 

- I found it funny Sam Roberts calling out the womens match as a wasted spot in the card. I'm not disagreeing with his slight heel work but ironically enough thats exactly how I felt about ohno/riddle.
These are two guys that tore it up a few years ago in a series of matches in the independents. The problem with a good portion of the nxt audience is that they have not watched or followed the indies

Ohno has been permanently damaged by this nxt run and I just didnt think this was anything that needed to be settled at takeover given the quality of wrestlers left on the sidelines. I thought it was the weakest bout of the night with the womens title.

While not having any debuts isn't the end of the world especially with surprises likely in the rumble it was another part of what left this takeover feeling more flat than usual. 

There were more little botches and miscues than normal in almost all the matches. I liked belairs effort I thought her selling at times was atrocious and the stretched out submission sequence didnt do anyone any favours.

I can see those upset at the continued gargano ciampa arc. Myself I think it's one of the best storylines wwe has managed in years. We often criticize about continuity in storytelling. The fact they were such a great and likeable tag team that we all thought were a shoe in to climb the main roster made it even better. I think there is still mileage in it if they handle it right.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Riddle vs. Ohno was a waste of a spot, no doubt. Though I did like the stiffness of it, it didn't need to happen at a TakeOver.

It should have been Cole vs. Dream, given what happened later on. It would have dovetailed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Spoiler: Winner of the Worlds Collide Tourney



Velveteen Dream won and stated he's going after the NXT Championship


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's been a while since I've watched any wrestling, and this show definitely was a good choice to start again with. The tag match was fucking awesome as always, Gargano steals the show again and Richochet continues to impress. The mainevent was very anticlimactic or even plain boring with a retarded finish, and I'm sick and tired of anything DIY related, enough already it's been 2 years. It wasn't the greatest TakeOver but it was still good. It still has the same problem which is doing TOO much to the point where the show becomes exhausting to watch, and even some matches like the Gargano-Richochet match could've been better if they reduced the number of kickouts. I think NXT needs a big shakeup. Guys like Richochet, Adam Cole (where the fuck was he?) and Garagno need to be moved to the mainevent instead of this North American bullshit.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Could that War Raiders entrance have possibly been any more boring? When you're coming up with big fancy entrances, "guys in costumes standing still for like 2 minutes doing literally nothing while alternate music plays" should not be the go to.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Seeing my boys Gargano and Ciampa beating those two boring overrated fuckers of Ricochet and Black was so satisfying.

Sad tho that the other overrated fucker Riddle won and that Undisputed Era lost to that those boring War Raiders.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089583985112633346


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089583985112633346



No way rumble lives up to this toned down Takeover! Hahaha. I don’t believe this report, but find it hilarious that Vince’s if this is true, Vince’s solution isn’t we gotta make our PPVs better. ? I mean isn’t Vince suppose to be a genius


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> No way rumble lives up to this toned down Takeover! Hahaha. I don’t believe this report, but find it hilarious that Vince’s if this is true, Vince’s solution isn’t we gotta make our PPVs better. ? I mean isn’t Vince suppose to be a genius



I've been saying for a long time that they sabotage the product and other superstars 


and I've been called a wacko and a "conspiracy theorist" when its pretty much a proven fact and this article is just more evidence


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Tag match was awesome, as they always are. I really loved the Riddle-Ohno match. There was only so much they could do in that time, and they came up with some creative stuff, and I loved the stiff fight-like feel of it. Job was to get Riddle over big, and over big he got. Ricochet and Gargano was highlight of the night, for sure, all that blistering action, and that badass finale. I was absolutely waiting for the finish to be a let down, but Johnny Wrestling came through in the clutch. Womens match couldn't really compete with the rest of the card, but they did well considering. Bianca loses while still looking strong. Main event was good, I thought it was kind of a lesser version of the US match, and definitely not as good.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

All in all I think it was a solid event


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*The Undisputed ERA (Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) (c) vs. War Raiders (Hanson & Rowe)
*
Yet another good opener by The Era. They did a pretty good job at cutting War Raiders off and slowing them down by attacking the legs like only they can. They also did some very smart wrestling, coming in attacking the other when they looked like they were gonna get a tag, hit some double team moves and generally covered for each other well. War Raiders did some impressive acrobatics but other than that, I feel like they didn’t contribute much. Maybe the entrance. *****

*Kassius Ohno vs. Matt Riddle*
This was pretty damn great. Loved Ohno in this match. Rolling back the clock to when he was the best wrestler in the world. Delivered some nasty, stiff strikes, totally taking it to Riddle, busting him open in the process. Working snug is the way to go with modern day Ohno. That apron spot was really clever too. Riddle was great at working off Ohno. Some of his counters looked really good and the submission attempts were well done. Riddle’s gonna be a star. I feel like this could've been better but I'm not gonna complain because the match we got was awesome. ****1/2*

*WWE NXT North American Title Match - Ricochet (c) vs. Johnny Gargano*
This was one of those matches that would either deliver a ton or absolutely bomb. And I feel like it was the latter, if I’m honest. This match failed to connect with me. It was just SO dull. So, so dull. None of the action was entertaining, not the flips, not the submission attempts, not Gagrano's mat thing. Nothing. I would got as far as to say that I hated this match quite a lot by the end and after reflection, it's even worse. *1/4**

*WWE NXT Women's Title Match - Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Bianca Belair*
I really loved this match. Shock, it’s Baszler, of course I love it. Belair came out of this looking great. ****1/4*

*Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Aleister Black*
I really, really enjoyed this match. Loved Ciampa’s work on the leg of Black. The dragon screws looked horrible, wouldn’t have surprised me if he actually broke Black’s leg lol. The pacing of the match was a breath of fresh air. It never had a forced epic feel to it like the other Ciampa title defenses. Everything felt organic and sure of the moment. In saying that, the kick outs at the end were OTT and given how they happened in nearly every match on the show before this, made me feel completely numb towards them. Very little drama there. That’s more on the show than the match but it did harm it for me. ****1/2*_

Re-watched a few matches. Somethings went down, sadly.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Slice Wrestling isn't a reliable source. Sounds more like confirmation bias. Everyone had the feeling this TakeOver was going to be underwhelming by that brand's standards.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I liked it a lot. My War Raiders are champs at last. I actually liked the outcome of every match. I would've preferred if Shayna crushed that idiot Bel Air. My only complaint is no Adam Cole match. Would've like to see Kairi and Io at least show up as well.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

One of the least interesting Takeover's since the very first one in my opinion. No 4 star or above matches, and to me the very first one (The Tag match) was the best, which is probably why I fell asleep before the main event. I didn't even bother to watch the main event yet, don't care about either dude. 


As the event went on, I kept thinking, maybe they purposely did this so the main stage show won't get outshined for once. lol.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089583985112633346


This is probably bollocks but I can really believe this. Even if this was a TakeOver with the brakes on, I'd still be amazed if we see any match better than the NXT Tag or NA Title matches from this card tonight, Royal Rumble matches themselves excluded of course.


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

NxT PPV's are miles ahead of what the main roster produce. I really enjoyed every match to be honest and having 5 matches per ppv is perfect length for entertainment. 


Just a shame I cannot get into the weekly show and have to just watch highlights.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NXT constantly proves it's a superior brand on the takeover weekends.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So I watched the Takeover earlier today and while this wasn't the best takeover ever it was still a damn good show. 

-Tag Match was awesome. It was fun and entertaining as fuck. Kinda surprised War Raiders won as I thought they would keep the belts on UE.

-Riddle and Ohno...This was decent. This honestly could've been done on a regular NXT weekly show. 

-Gargano and Ricochet was MATCH OF THE FUCKING NIGHT! This really just cemented Gargano as Mr Takeover because he's NEVER had a bad match and is usually a highlight. Ricochet was amazing in this too. Glad Gargano at least won something before he got called up.

-Women's Match was better than I thought it would be. Bianca looked strong as fuck and I think she comes out of this a made woman. 

-NXT Title match was a good not great match. Did like the ending with Gargano coming out. 

All in all this was a good not great takeover. If Vince really did try to tone this down then he did a piss poor job of it because it was still damn good.


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, that was... alright. Didn't really wow me like Takeover usually do. The tag match was awesome, I liked how stiff Riddle vs Ohno was, stomping Riddle's feet was vicious and the women's match was alright.

... But geez, am I sick of that DIY stuff. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano had it written all over it. " Oh look, Johnny Gargano is becoming like Ciampa " and same for Black being absolutely destroyed by Ciampa. Great job introducing a new title if you are gonna have the same story for both of them anyway.

I can't wait until one of them is introduced to the main roster so that NXT can go back to being NXT instead of being NXT feat DIY


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gargano/Ricochet was easily match of the night. Tag match was good. Everything else was just kind of there. The women matches have been terrible, and this was no different. Shayna is just so bland and boring and Bianca is nothing special.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Finally got done with the show 

Really enjoyed it as always 

Ricochet/Gargano was another level - incredible match 

Happy to see War Raiders take the tag titles - interested to see how they play things with UE moving forward


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

That report is cah-cah. I actually thought this Takeover was one of the stronger ones from top to bottom. Ciampa vs Black storytelling was great and I thought could be a MOTY candidate before they started spamming finisher kickouts. Wholly unnecessary other than it felt it needed to because of the Gargano/Ricochet match. But sadly this is becoming the norm for wwe booking on the whole. 

War Raiders vs TUE, Black vs Ciampa, Ricochet vs Gargano were all very good, Ohno vs Riddle was good (though probably depended more on personal style taste). Bianca vs Shayna was the only weak match. Shayna's style is a division killer. I like it in small doses - but to be running the division for so long now it's now tedious.


----------

